# Dashpod Fault-Register your details.



## kmpowell

Here we go then, i swore i would never get involved in anything like this, but after just paying a bill of Â£646 for something that is quite clearly a 'common' fault on an item of the car which you would expect to last for its lifetime, enough is enough. Â 

As per my other threads, my dashpod became faulty and eventually shut the whole car down, requiring me to have a new dashpod and new security codes for the car keys, immobilisor etc.

Audi CS UK have not bothered to return my call with an explanation and the dealer who fitted the pod quite clearly knew that this is an 'issue' with TT's. Couple this with the many people who have also said that they have had the problem, i want to get a result on this one.

I therefore want to get as many names together to present to Audi CS UK regarding this matter. Couple this with the specified details (see below), then hopefully the one's of us who have paid full for a new pod might get some compensation or assistance with our bills and for those who have had it done under warrenty, this might help to make sure it doesn't happen again, or even worse happen again once you are out of your warrenty period.

Please can you send me an email to [email protected] with the following details (all details will be kept confidential between myself and Audi UK) :

*Name* i.e. Kevin Powell
*Area* i.e. Bristol
*TT Model* i.e. 225 TT Roadster
*Import or UK Car* Import/UK
*Year of Manufacture* i.e. 2000
*Reg Number* i.e. A123 ABC
*Dealer Name* i.e. Millhouse Audi Bath
*Date of fix* i.e. January 2003
*Who paid* Self/Warranty/Dealer/Audi UK/Mixture(please specify)

For those of you who have had multiple occasions where the dash was fitted, please send *one* email with the text above repeated for EACH of the occasions.

Once i reckon we have enough people, i am going to draft an email and send it along with the spreadsheet of people, then hopefully we will make Audi aware that there is a problem and something needs to be done.

Thanks in anticipation.
Kevin


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

I'll make this thread sticky for a while as there does appear to be a problem with TT dashpods


----------



## David_A

Do you want my details even though it didn't fail just reset itself - date/time, trip counters (DIS) - sadley not total miles done!

Or just those that have been replaced?

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

I had multiple faults with my dash pod but *no problems!!!* having it sorted under warranty by my dealer ;D ;D ;D
I'm happy!!


----------



## kmpowell

> Do you want my details even though it didn't fail just reset itself - date/time, trip counters (DIS) - sadley not total miles done!
> 
> Or just those that have been replaced?
> 
> Dave


Dave

At the momment the only concrete evidence i can present to Audi is cars they have worked on. But if yours fails (im not wishing it does), please do send me the details by email.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## ChasTT

Kev,

Any chance you can keep us nosey ones up to date with regular updates on the number of replies that you receive?

Thanks

ChasTT


----------



## kmpowell

> Kev,
> 
> Any chance you can keep us nosey ones up to date with regular updates on the number of replies that you receive?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ChasTT


No prob.


----------



## Guest

I had a new pod fitted last Friday, my car is a 2000 import which wasn't fitted with DIS, but when I got it back they had fitted a pod with DIS! Alhtough nothing worked :-/

The Temperature gauge read -35, the washer bottle symbol was constantly flashing as there is no sensor fitted to my car, when you push the button next to the clock it runs through some sort of self test and obviously I couldn't select any of the different functions of the DIS as I don't have the toggle switch on the end of my indicator stalk!!

So all in all they had made a total F**k up (not to mention the number plate light they forgot to replace also!)

So it is going back in tomorrow, so I'll let you know how they get on this time!! ;D

Any one else had a pod fitted in an import? any advise because my dealer seems a bit confused!!


----------



## scoTTy

My car was in today for new brake pads, etc and when they called to inform me it was ready they also pointed out the dancing needles. They even had the price ready (Â£600odd). I asked if they replaced many and he said "if i said we didn't I'd be lieing, it's certainly not unknown and unfortunately it's not restricted to just one model of car. Although the dashes all look different, they are all the same behind it".

Nuff said


----------



## kmpowell

> well kevin you were right got in car lunch time and the bitch wouldnt start needles performed merry little dance as usuall then nothing will call audi brentford tomorrow and get the car booked in.the gits will have to come and pick her up as shes dead will keep you guys informed of the problem but suspect pod like everyone else Â :'( :'( :'(
> mark


Mark

Sorry to hear that  When you get it fixed and you pick her up, pop the details to the email link on page 1 and ill add it to the growing list.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## kmpowell

> My car was in today for new brake pads, etc and when they called to inform me it was ready they also pointed out the dancing needles. They even had the price ready (Â£600odd). I asked if they replaced many and he said "if i said we didn't I'd be lieing, it's certainly not unknown and unfortunately it's not restricted to just one model of car. Although the dashes all look different, they are all the same behind it".
> 
> Nuff said Â


Paul

As you have links with Audi UK, is there any chance you can have a word and see what they think about the current situation? Especially when an Audi dealer openly admits to you that they suspect there is a problem.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## kmpowell

BIG thanks to everybody who has emailed so far....

Current count after day 2, is 12 instances of dashpod replacement all on 1999 and 2000 year cars. 

Keep those emails coming guys n gals.

Cheers


----------



## X-UFO

In case you haven't seen it

'Oh crap!... 24K miles, and instrument cluster dead...
'

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/909291.phtml


----------



## Guest

You have mail. 2001 car late last year/early this year. Cant remmeber exaclty when I am afraid.


----------



## b3ves

Name Rob Beves
Area Bristol 
TT Model i.e. 225 TT Coupe LHD
Import 
Year of Manufacture 1999
Reg Number B6 VES (recorded in error as B6 BES)
Dealer Name Millhouse Audi Bath 
Date of fix i.e. November 2002
Who paid: Myself Â£518.75


----------



## kmpowell

> Name Rob Beves
> Area Bristol
> TT Model i.e. 225 TT Coupe LHD
> Import
> Year of Manufacture 1999
> Reg Number B6 VES (recorded in error as B6 BES)
> Dealer Name Millhouse Audi Bath
> Date of fix i.e. November 2002
> Who paid: Myself Â£518.75


e-mail broken Rob?


----------



## kmpowell

Thanks to the people who have signed up today, keep them coming. 

Just to assure you all, your details will go no further than between myself and Audi UK.

On an aisde, i got a return call from Audi UK today telling me that they were not prepared to assist me with cost as its not a 'known safety' or 'known workshop' problem. They then said if i wanted to take it further, to contact the Audi UK Director, i just told them to tell him to 'expect a call and letter'. We'll see. :-/


----------



## Guest

Never heard of this until now but every so often I have seen my temp guage flicking back up to 90 deg, I had assumed it was a sticking needle but kept forgetting to check, never had any problems as such tho'. Could this be the start of said problem??
Cars a late 2000 model.

Cheers Boothy


----------



## stevieteetee

hi all
my 2001 225 roadster has been losing charge on battery after 1 day ...... 
SOUTHEND AUDI had the car over night changed the dash pod under warranty.
i,ll see if its ok in the morning!
steve


----------



## EighTT

I think I hold the record. I believe I have had approximately 6 instrument clusters replaced. You might consider going to AudiWorld, clicking on search, typing in instrument cluster and limiting the search to the TT Forum.


----------



## EighTT

Follow the link: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/910399.phtml


----------



## kiwiTT

Kev,

Was away last week - just sent you my details on email today.....

Doug


----------



## roTTie2

My car a Sept 2002 car uk with only 3k miles had a new dash pod fitted after my battery went flat and DIS would not work.

havent read all the posts for this one so hope this is what you need to know.

roTTie2


----------



## ttroy225

Just a quick addition guys .... mines a 2000 225 and on Friday night the speedo stuck at 90mph so when actually doing 40 mph it showed 130 mph it then settled down to 20 mph and now is ok again.

Spoke to two techs at different dealers and they said they normally keep the pods in stock.. strange me thinks.

Anyway will be booking the car in before the warranty runs out. Will keep you informed.

Troy


----------



## Sim

My petrol needle often does not move and shows an empty tank - a sad sight. I have been informed this maybe the start of a dashpod fault  

I will get it into Audi ASAP and I will let you know.


----------



## AndrewS

Just sent you IM re: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1059225262


----------



## kmpowell

Just to keep everybody updated, so far the position is as follows....

34 instances of Dashpod failure from about 25 out of 500 active TT forum members. Â 

I will wait for the emails to tail off and then approach audi, but with over 5% of our 'active' user base having problems, it is looking hopefull to get some sort fo result(not counting my chickens!!)
Cheers


----------



## SMUDGER

Same goes for me!!
petrol gauge went beserk...took the car to audi and they changed the dashpod the same week.car was less than a year old at the time!!
this is the first audi that i have owned and it will definately be the last.......even if they introduced a 350 bhp roadster...if i say what i really think i will get moderated!!


----------



## Sim

Kev,

Getting mine replaced on Wednesday!

I will mail you with the details.

Mark


----------



## Guest

Cant remember exact date but early this year.
Coupe 225 UK spec.
Fuel guage reading well of scale and temp guage all over place. New pannel under warranty.
Now have a new problem that the dimmer on the display is intermittent, changes with bumps etc.
PS when getting a replacement dont forget ALL your keys need to be reprogrammed or wont work with new pannel.


----------



## rcoll

Yip another faulty petrol gauge, it can only empty to about the one third mark and then stops moving. The car is going in at the end of the week to get this sorted along with faulty plastic wheel covers, loose interior trim problems, delaminating number plate and they promise to do something about the window dropping.
This follows a coil pack failure and head light control failure, i am really a little tired of this car and all its niggly faults.

the car is 16 months old with 22000 miles


----------



## NIIK_TT

Sodding rev meter is sticking. Showing 3k revs but as silent as 1k revs.


----------



## AndrewS

I spoke to Audi "Customer Service" and they seemed suprised that I knew of so many people with the same fault. "This is not a problematic part", they replied!!!!!


----------



## Guest

A word from my well informed Audi dealer.

If you press on the top of the dash the problem, the problems goes away. (Travel with a brick on the dashboard !)

Its probably because the sun on the dash board causes it to heat up and it becomes temprature sensitive.

( Not if you keep the car in a garage over night ! and the problem occures when you start it !)

Strange (but true) the problem goes away after a few minutes running (3 to 5 mins) almost like a capacitor losing charge, it slowly recharges. Maintains charge for quite some time ( 4 to 6 hours) but not enough over night when starting causes DIS to flash, loses time date settings, speedo and rev counter dont work, other dials bounce about a bit as the DIS flashes.

Again, strange but true. It took a week to get a new battery (seperate thread !) but the dash pods are in stock !!! (Is ther a moral there somewhere ?)


----------



## AndrewS

Nonny Mouse, dashpod has the same symptoms, i.e. flashing lights and boucing dials, was a new dashpod the only answer? Did the battery have anything to do with it?


----------



## Guest

Hello,

Strangely my rev meter was sticking and this is how I was told by an Audi Dealer in my country (portugal) to solve the problem:

Disconnecting the battery cables for 5 minutes and then assembling everything back on. It did solve my problemâ€¦and that was very odd! Maybe itâ€™s related to a peak current that damages the sensors?! I have no idea. So it might be possible that this fixes everything else!?

Best regards,
Hugo Gouveia

p.s. this tip was given after I had a (not so) slight argument with the dealer â€" the first thing they told me, right off the start, and without seeing what the problem could be was â€" You must replace the dashpodâ€¦


----------



## Guest

Andrew S

The plug'n'diagnose by Audi told them there was a battery fault.

But (IMHopinion) the engine turned too crisply, and fired straight away for the battery to be faulty. The battery voltage charging was good and the static charge in the battery was good ( after 1 days standing) in fact the new battery is only 0.3 volts higher than the old battery after standing. 11.5 to 12 volts might make a difference. 12.7 to 13.0 shouldn't make that much differnce, Imho !

Now that the new battery has been installed, It didn't fix the fault.

It would seem to me that there is a simple componant failure (my capcitor theory, or too high a threshold voltage for the unit to function.) but like most things nowaday, don't fix the board problem get a new board. (at the customers expense !!)


----------



## b3ves

> e-mail broken Rob? Â


Oops, you (now) have email


----------



## mattreader

Had my dash pod, well "Dash Insert" replaced today.

I'll mail you when I get me email working properly - not working at the moment Â ???

I think you should push hard to get a refund and I hope our replies help - if mine was out of warranty I'd find it completely unacceptable - hardly a wear and tear item, looks like a design fault and it's not if the cars are 10 years old...


----------



## Guest

Don't know if this is unique to our car, but when the dashboard dials are dancing about and LEDs flickerin the internal lights in the speedo & rev counter, internal switches and overhead switches also flicker at the same time if side lights are on.

I have not seen this mentioned in post else where, (or looking in the wrong place !)

Please to say that the side lights don't flicker !!


----------



## AndrewS

Yes, my switches flicker as well. Also have not seen it mentioned elsewhere. Was worried until now. ;D


----------



## jonah

Dash pod being replaced on friday symtoms were Radio turning it self on.
car: 225ttc
yr : 2002
Milage : 11k
Jonah


----------



## dibblet

well after having my car for 3 weeks I have a fault on the fuel gauage & yepthe pod was mentioned & i was told to bring in both sets of Keys. aleast that.

car year - jan 2002 225BHP
milage- 15000
uk spec car
dealer -will tell you when I have result but so far they are very good


----------



## mighTy Tee

LHD 2000 car 21.5k miles, temp gauge reading high, just been told new Dash Insert Cluster Requ.


----------



## RobbieTT

More info on Dash Pod Problems on this site:

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/936366.phtml

Can anyone confirm that the late 2002 pods are any better?


----------



## dazzler

mmmmmm 2nd dash pod failure. Both times fuel


----------



## jonah

New Dashpod fitted Friday worked upuntil my battery run flat now needs resetting after using a battery Booster to start the car, Word of WARNING do not use a Battery booster as this can damage the DashPod.
Jonah


----------



## Guest

:'(OOO sheeeet... I have just bought a 225 Coupe with dancing needles and flashing backlighting on the dash, described as an 'earth' problem... I think I may have just bought a big bill. What;'s the story guys? I'm a TT new-boy (it's my girlfriends car) and I could use all the info.
Please help...
Paul


----------



## lindley

Just experienced dancing fuel guage but was told it might be the fuel sender. All other pod functions seem fine. Fuel gauge inaccurate now so still hanging on to the hope that it might just be the fuel sender and not the whole pod. Obviously, if the whole car begins to "shut down", I know what it is.... :-[

Will keep you posted when it gets checked out.

What is the score if it is the pod to be faulty? Are Audi footing the cost (yeah, right)??


----------



## ttvic

BLUE 225 Thats what happend to mine, new dash pod required, going rate Â£600.


----------



## Steve_C

To add to the coil packs, DV and fuel sender seals, I seem to be in for another argument with the stealer.... This morning I noticed all the needles were dead, and then 'sticky' for around 5 minutes of driving. I am also not convinced that the range function (mileage left with fuel available) is correct. No apparent problem with other functions on the dash though. I am wondering whether it is at all temperature related, as it was cold (+4.5C) this morning, and all looked fine after the car had warmed up a bit ? For your records, my car is late 2000 (2001 model year) 225 Coupe, UK spec but imported, fitted with DIS.


----------



## Dogmatic6

Replacement Dashpod for me :'(, Car wouldn;t start coz of the immob. going faulty along with the fuel gauge & the service indicator came on even tho the car was serviced 2 months ago.

New Pod = Â£350.00 , Labour Â£90 + Vat

oh & I have an extended warranty with WarrantyWise, they would not cover it


----------



## StiV

Dogmatic6,

I have a WarrentyWise warranty AND a dashpod fault. What reasons did they give you for not paying for the dash pod? What warranty do you have with WarrantyWise?


----------



## Dogmatic6

Hi,

I think I had the Platinum Cover, it wasn't total cover.

The reason they gave was that the dashpod or immob. were not specifically stated parts under the parts covered section 

My cover ran out yesterday, don't think I'll be renewing!

let me know how you get on

Cheers

Mark


----------



## aycer

Dropped my car off on Monday berfore going for an Op. Some of the pixels in the display were dead (hardly noticable). Pod changed under warranty together with both window motors. Keys reprogrammed and TT delivered back ***** and span before my return from hospital.
Great service from SG Smith Audi.


----------



## jampott

I'm hoping mine will be covered by warranty direct....

My reasoning being, its a fuel guage problem which IS specifically mentioned in the cover...

maybe it depends how the problem manifests itself, and how the dealer writes it up for the warranty company?

but i have both temp guage and fuel guage issues.....


----------



## Kingfisher

Possibly not quite the same as some of these problems but her A4 quattro T Sport is in tomorrow for a new dash pod as the Â DIS is fading all around the edges. Â£500+ incl but Audi offered to Â pay 70% without any quibble " well known fault" said the dealer ( Aston Green Slough) and it is well out of warranty - by eighteen months.


----------



## Guest

> I'm hoping mine will be covered by warranty direct....
> 
> My reasoning being, its a fuel guage problem which IS specifically mentioned in the cover...
> 
> maybe it depends how the problem manifests itself, and how the dealer writes it up for the warranty company?
> 
> but i have both temp guage and fuel guage issues.....


mine is the same audi quoted me about Â£500


----------



## mighTy Tee

New Dash Pod last week, another new one this week and another new one week after next :'(

<shakes head and wonders why I bought a TT>


----------



## Wolverine

Dash Pod has gone! Aaaarrrrrggggghhhhh  
Audi Assist came and confirmed that it needs to go into the dealer to be replaced. 
Bloody bad luck with only a couple of weeks of ownership to go...


----------



## Audi_Insider

Audi are fully aware of dash cluster faults.
1. Temp. guage rising but engine not overheating.
2. Fuel guage giving inaccurate readings.
3. Immobiliser problems.
4. Digits breaking up on DIS.
5. Speedo etc. not working.

Ask your local dealer to submit a goodwill claim as many are being approved by Germany.

:-*


----------



## Guest

Me again, i've been in contact with Audi CS, who said "we'll pay 35% of parts only..." I replied, "Er no , I think you'll pay the whole lot thank you... ;D" 
Still waiting...
If anyone wants me to pass their details to Audi UK, email me on [email protected]
I've spoken to Kev (who started the thread) and he's ok with that, - even if your dash failed under warrantee, that is not to say it won't go again...
I really, really want to cure this once and for all. I think a recall is the only answer.
BLUE225


----------



## aycer

I filled up my car last week for the 1st time after having a new dashpod fitted. I stopped filling after a couple of clicks on the pump. The guage inside did not show totaly full. Is the TT a slow filler and I didnt put enogh in or is the guage faulty? If there is a problem what happens at the other end of the scale, willl I run out of petrol before the guage shows empty?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 2001 TTC 225, LEDs & instruments flashing this morning, O.K. after 5 Mins, being replaced by local dealer under warranty, week Thursday, along with the coil packs. Coilpack recall is on their computer.
Harold.


----------



## kmpowell

Chaps

I thought I better give a quick update. 

I have contacted Audi and they are about to receive the spreadsheet and letter from me in the very near future. They basically said that they didn't want me adding names to the list once the sheet had been received, Â therefore I am going to set a cut off date soon. I have managed to get a rebate on my coilpack failure therefore this has put me in good relations with certain people at Audi UK as I insisted that I would only talk to senior management and above.

As I have stated all along, I shall NOT be giving ANYBODY but Audi your personal details, therefore I shant be letting anybody else have the spreadsheet etc.

I have spoken to Paul (BLUE225) about this and he has a friend in the motoring press who is very keen on the story. I will only go to the press if once Audi have seen the sheet and letter, they dismiss it all, but a BIG thanks to Paul for the support and i am sure once Audi realise that there is press interest, there wont be any turning back for them.

A BIG thank you to ALL you chaps and chappesses who have given me their details. Donâ€™t forget to keep the details (specified on page 1 of this thread) coming to the email address alos on page 1, as the cut off date wont be for a week or two yet.

Cheers for now.


----------



## EdwardNR

Hi all

Not sure whether I have a dashpod fault as Iv'e only had the car for 6 weeks and bought it second hand, already out of warranty and have yet to arrange a third party warranty on the car...

The fuel gauge has always seemed a little 'iffy' as it never goes down to reserve and seems to have nothing left when it's at half full!

Last night after a 60 mile drive I decided to fill the car up, even though the reserve light was not on and the range still said about 80 miles.

The fuel pump stopped at the first click - having put 59.7 litres in.... hasn't the TT only got a 60 litre tank!!!???

If this is true then I only just escaped severe embarressment and extreme pi&^ed off-ness!

Does anyone know whether this is just a fuel sensor or more like the famous dashpod?? I have not noticed any of the other faults as such but there seems to be an issue with my indicators switching off for no reason and the needles do dance about occasionally but only after the engine has stopped.

Any help much appreciated!

Cheers

Edd


----------



## Guest

Name Nathan Murphy
Area Readingl 
TT Model180 bhp
Import or UK Car Import 
Year of Manufacture1999
Reg Number p80l tt
Dealer Name Reading Audi
Date of fix not been done yet
Who paid


----------



## cbcosta

I have registered my details via e-mail. However I might need to include another dashpod fault for the fuel gauge...


----------



## Poj

The following details have been sent, not a total faliure yet.

Good luck Kev & thanks.

Name Poj McDodge
Area Cardiff
TT Model 180 Roadster
Import or UK Car UK
Year of Manufacture 2000
Reg Number V ** SAM 
Dealer Name Hartwell Cardiff.
Date of fix No work carried out yet, just getting early simptoms. Petrol gauge nearly always behond maximum & never goes bolow 3/4. Date time etc has reset back to 1998 3 times. 
Who paid There is no warrentee on car.


----------



## quattrotech

Hi all

just in case you dont know!!
The combi instrument(dash cluster) has an internal 
volatge contol ecu fault.It manly affects TT and A3 
models.Its symptoms are flicking needles,loss of odometer/clock,poss non-starts and total dash 
failiure.This problem is second on Audi AGs warranty 
top ten only behind coils.If you wanna know more 
just ASK!!!!


----------



## Dogmatic6

well, I just tried to get Audi CS to give me a goodwill payment towards my new dashpod & they refused  , they said coz my car's an import, the good will budget is for Audi UK only. so there is no goodwill budget for imported cars ???

cheers audi


----------



## Bully

Hi not been on the site for a while as i have now sold my TT. My fuel guage started reading higher than the ammount of fuel than was in the tank. I took it to my local audi dealer who said it was the dash pod. I had already printed off a few things from this site about fuel sender units but they insisted it was the dash pod. Fortunalely i had taken a warranty with a company called WARRANTY DIRECT who provided an excelent service and paid for the replacement dash pod. When i drove out of the Audi garage i immediately noticed the same problem. I took the car back the following day only to be told the problem was now the fuel sender unit. This is a device fitted to most Audi cars and is a common fault on most models. I told them this is what i thought i thought the original fault was and not the dash pod but they said they could not find this fault on the original service. After further inspection they confirmed that the fuel sender unit had also failed and WARRANTY DIRECT replaced this also. (total bill Â£600) Why did they not pick this up on the initial service or was the dash pod replaced unnecessarily? (i think so)
I still do not have any confidence in Audi and as a result of this i have now sold my car for a Mercedes. This is a shame really as i like quite a few of the Audi models but i always got the feeling that something was about to go wrong with the TT when i was driving it. Window dropping, coil pack, Dash pod, Fuel sender unit etc.

No doubt something will go wrong on the Merc now!!

Best wishes Bully.


----------



## mighTy Tee

> New Dash Pod last week, another new one this week and another new one week after next :'(
> 
> <shakes head and wonders why I bought a TT>


And another (4th Dash Pod) the week after next..............


----------



## kmpowell

> And another (4th Dash Pod) the week after next..............


Dont forget to send me the details of EVERY occasion


----------



## mighTy Tee

> Dont forget to send me the details of EVERY occasion


A full resume will follow when fault is corrected


----------



## SBJ

??? Started my car this morning and noticed the DIS area had all its pixels on, although I could still see the data. After 60 seconds all was well again. Is this the start the pod problem?

SBJ


----------



## Jae

Well, I have a new pod on order with Hartwell Audi, and to recite the words of the Service Guy - "your pod is on back order, with another. This is a real problem on the TTs, more than you think!"

Hopefully mine will be sorted in the next couple of weeks 

This is my second TT with a dashpod failure.

Jae


----------



## SBJ

> Started my car this morning and noticed the DIS area had all its pixels on, although I could still see the data. After 60 seconds all was well again. Is this the start the pod problem?


Anyone care to comment as my warranty runs out in three days! :'(

Cheers

SBJ


----------



## pen

I did register my problem, but think my message went missing after the site was hacked.

My dashpod problem started a year ago, when my car was less than 3 years old and under 60k.

After much (unsucessful) wrangling with Audi I decided to live with the problem, and after a few months it resolved itself and has been OK ever since.

Simple enough- i now assume it was a stuck float, yet Audi Hereford previously diagnosed a faulty Dash Pod unit (at a bargain cost of Â£99 for the diagnosis alone).

Have I got faith in Audi?
Not one bit.


----------



## daforce

Hello all, just joined as i bought a TT last month second hand and it looks like i've got this dashpod problem!! Faulty ranges and fuel consumption figures i.e 6MPG doing 10MPH, OK it's a 225 but that's a bit strong init????!!!

Looks like i'll be joining the majority, and sending the email!

Mint car tho, so can't grumble too much!


----------



## b3ves

Kev,

I've now got dashpod woes with B3 VES. When I start the car, the LED mileage and date/time display don't come on and the needles stay on their rests for about 60 seconds.

So far I haven't booked it in, but I'm ready for an argument if Audi expect me to pay another Â£600 on top of what I've already paid for B6 VES. Back then, dashpod faults were a rarity, but it looks like they fail once they get just over 3 years old?

My car is RHD UK-supplied (Dovercourt Bristol) 225TTR from May 2000. You've already got my other details.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Steve_C

Kev - Further to my post and e-mail with my details, update is that Wimbledon Audi have confirmed that I need a new dashpod insert (what a surprise), and my warranty company (Warranty Wise) will pick up the cost of the part and Â£57 of the labour. That's on their 'Total' policy with main dealer labour rate (!) The total labour is 1 hour, so I'm 43 quid down. Will be asking for a goodwill payment, as it's not long since I had to pay Â£165 for fuel sender seal replacements. Wimbledon Audi certainly have improved since SG Smith took over the franchise from Whites, but the bills haven't got any smaller... MOT just being done, so 4 new tyres to pay for.


----------



## Steve_C

By the way Kev, what's the latest on your spreadsheet etc. ?


----------



## ttvic

Strange B3VES, my dash pod went after 3 years and 1 month, prehaps Audi should have a recorded warning built into their Audi's.

"This Dash Pod will self destruct after your warranty has expired"


----------



## ChadW

Anyone had issues with just the needles not lighting up.

My speedo needle does not eluminate any more, is this just a VAG COM fault in that when the ignition is turned on the Photo transister in the dash pod is not getting the parameter for the speedo needle. If the transistor itself was faulty then none of the dash would come on would it?

The cars is gonna be looked at next week, hopefully the whole lot won't need replacing, am under warranty but I cannot help worrying about all the rattles I will now get after it has been replaced.


----------



## Wak

> but I cannot help worrying about all the rattles I will now get after it has been replaced.


Chad, Dashpod replacement is easy and you'd have to try hard to introduce a rattle, dont worry too much.

Sorry if its mentioned earlier..its a long thread to go through but have any of you with dash problems tried to reset the dash by cutting power.
A "technical resource" has told me that pulling the dash fuses, then ignition on and re-insert the fuses or disconnect the battery for 10 minutes.

(make sure you have your radio code!)

UK225 managed to fix a dash pod issue with a power disconnect....might be worth a try for you. :-/


----------



## b3ves

> Sorry if its mentioned earlier..its a long thread to go through but have any of you with dash problems tried to reset the dash by cutting power.
> A "technical resource" has told me that pulling the dash fuses, then ignition on and re-insert the fuses or disconnect the battery for 10 minutes.


Cheers Wak, I will try this tomorrow. Do you mean reinserting the fuses whilst ignition is on?


----------



## scoTTy

Yes Rob,

Wak and I have been discussing this off line. I have a weird fuel guage but I'm really not sure about doing this with the ignition on :-/


----------



## Audi_Insider

If your dash panel fails out of warranty, make sure your dealer submits a goodwill claim to Audi Germany. Due to the known faults with dash panels, many are being accepted with a 100% parts/100 % materials contribution by the manufacturer. Your dealer will not automatically submit the goodwill claim (even though they should!!! :) on your behalf & ask to see the Dialog screen print if they say the claim has been rejected. :-X

This also applies to imports.


----------



## kmpowell

> If your dash panel fails out of warranty, make sure your dealer submits a goodwill claim to Audi Germany. Due to the known faults with dash panels, many are being accepted with a 100% parts/100 % materials contribution by the manufacturer. Your dealer will not automatically submit the goodwill claim (even though they should!!! :) on your behalf & ask to see the Dialog screen print if they say the claim has been rejected. Â :-X
> 
> This also applies to imports.


AI, can you IM or mail me with further specific details about this please. I need as much detail as possible becasue Audi UK do not seem to want to budge on this one.

I appreciate you may work for Audi in some sort of capacity, therefore all correspondence will be kept strictly confidential between us

Cheers


----------



## b3ves

> .. have any of you with dash problems tried to reset the dash by cutting power.
> A "technical resource" has told me that pulling the dash fuses, then ignition on and re-insert the fuses or disconnect the battery for 10 minutes.


Tried it today and it made no difference - cheers anyway


----------



## Wak

sorry it didnt help, worth a try I guess! :-/


----------



## scoTTy

I also got brave yesterday and plugged the fuses in with the ignition on.

I still have the same dodgy fuel guage reading.

Never mind I just happy that it didn't make anything worse!


----------



## Jae

I tried this once, which sorted it a little....

Disconnect the Engine Management for about 2 minutes - forces a throttle reset. It also magically reset my dials on the Pod!!!

This is only temporary though  .......

Jae
(now waiting for my dashpod - ON BACK ORDER!!!!)


----------



## mighTy Tee

Well the 4th Pod went in today, and yippee, I have sensible readings from all the gauges, lets hope it stays that way........... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks to Audi Southampton [smiley=cheers.gif] for their support during this stressful time, I can not knock their service at all, just a pity that there was problems with the part which Audi supplied them.

As for refurbing faulty pods, I can understand the enviromental issues, but assume they are repairing faulty circuit boards, whan pehaps they should bin all but the housing and dials then replace ALL the electronics.

Finally does anyone have an address for Audi AG Germany and also Audi UK CS, as I am tempted to voice my concerns with them.

Cheers Richard


----------



## SBJ

Is the part they replace a non visible part (electronic box?). Mine went in last Friday for them to confirm the fault, now have to wait for the part to arrive this week.

SBJ


----------



## mighTy Tee

Audi Replace the whole "dial" unit, but the replacement is refurbished, so guess that some clever electronic wiz decides there is a fault in x compnent and replaces that component. I suspect the job is out sourced to a company who really don't heve the test facility to check that the whole unit is functioning correctly.

(the above statement on the repair is supposition and may not be factual)


----------



## SBJ

refurbished parts?! :'( And my TT is LHD with UK dials, so I guess the pod unit will be a RHD version. Hope my auto clock still functions afterwards!

SBJ


----------



## mighTy Tee

No - mine is also LHD (also Premier Supplied), the part no is different so is special order from Audi GB.

I did have to tell them that the is a MPH overlay as I got a phone call from dealer saying the new pod was KmPH only, and make sure they put the speedo needle back on in the correct postion as mine read 5mph under after one pod was fitted.

And yes the clock auto update does continue to work even if it took me weeks to realise that you can program it to tell the time 1 hour behind what it automatically sets itself to.


----------



## kmpowell

> refurbished parts?! Â :'( Â And my TT is LHD with UK dials, so I guess the pod unit will be a RHD version. Hope my auto clock still functions afterwards!
> 
> SBJ


I asked for RHD clocks part becasue the overlay you can buy to convert KPH>MPH is crap for allowing the nice white lights to shine through. Sure enough a RHD part arrived and was fited with no quibble or problem. The downside is teh 'autoclock' doesn't function properly, but the nice white glow more than makes up for it!


----------



## Steve_C

Surprised some of you have the part on back order. My car went in last Monday, they fitted one pod on Tuesday afternoon, realised it was faulty when recoding it and express ordered another; car was back on Wednesday night. Service from Wimbledon Audi very good on this occasion, and part was paid for on a Warranty Wise Total policy (although I only got Â£57 of the Â£100 labour cost). The fuel gauge is still not as accurate as the previous one though... and the 'miles to service' is not right. Was showing about 5k, now 9k; still at least I'll have longer before the service !!


----------



## Guest

Dashpod Faulty, just after Warranty run out! All dials stopped working. Took it into Reading Audi who diagnosed the problem as Faulty Dasphpod. Audi CS UK would not contribute towards the cost of repairs. Phoned Audi CS UK who said they would look into a good will gesture for me. I have yet to hear back . Has ayone though of taking this to any consumer groups (i.e. Watchdog etc)??? ??? UK RHD TT Roadster 225.


----------



## Wak

Had a minor issue this morning with the car battery being a bit low after 5 days of no use....

the entire Dis was lit up , high contrast. switched off and on and it was normal again.....hopefully a one off glitch.

:-/


----------



## SBJ

Wak, Thats exactly how mine started, and after a couple of days of high contrast DIS at startup, I've now got temp and fuel gauge faults.

Sounds like another pod bites the dust Â :-/

SBJ


----------



## kmpowell

*UPDATE*

Ok, it looks like i MIGHT be getting somewhere with Audi for us all. I called CS again today and spoke to the CS manager (second to Kevin Rose) who sorted my Coil Packs out. I told him a brief outline of my findings etc and he seemed a bit embarassed, then i mentioned that 'Autocar' were interested in the story and he certainly perked up, insisting that i send my findings and spreadsheet directly to him and Kevin Rose, he will then contact me immediatly he has recieved it and I can discuss it on conference with him and Kevin.

I'll keep you all informed of what happens, in the mean time PLEASE PLEASE keep your replacement details (actual dealer experiences replacements only please, not just occurences which have not yet been diagnosed by your dealer) coming as required in my very first post on this thread.

Cheers


----------



## Sim

Best of luck Kev. Hope you get it sorted and they see sense. I am not confident of keeping my car out of warranty given the dashpod issue so it may just help us all.

Cheers Mark


----------



## kiwiTT

Audi admitting liability and offering a degree of compensation would certainly be a nice Christmas present.....

Good work Kev. [smiley=dude.gif]

Doug


----------



## Guest

Can't believe it - haven't been on the forum for months (trouble connecting as Gran for some reason....) anyway decided to re register today - only to stumble across the ongoing dashpod thread!!! 2 days ago ie the first really damp evening after work, the symptoms you all describe started on our 2001 225TTC (21750 mls).

The clock reset to 7 Mar 01 and 2 yrs worth of trip data lost. Quite a little light show on all instruments and switches plus the indicator arrows tapping out a complex rhythm even after the dials settled down. Same performance has been repeated today. Called in at Vindis Cambridge who said - sounds like the self test memory needs to be checked - book it in. Then called Nigel Grogan Chelmsford in hope they would have an earlier service date and they immediately recognised it as a dash unit fault (interesting.. and said "we usually have the part in") but can't do it until 27th. So last resort, checked with Stortford Audi who can take it in til 27th as well and so currently booked to go there. In light of all the forum reports I will definitely be telling them to get the dashpod in stock - fortunately still under Audi warranty.


----------



## scoTTy

> So last resort, checked with Stortford Audi who can take it in til 27th as well and so currently booked to go there.


Mine's in at Stortford the day before yours. Let's see what happens.


----------



## GRAN

Hey - I should have talked to Kate - she just left.... I called Stortford to make sure they will have the part in and good job I did because they need the car in advance to get some numbers off the management system before they can order the dashpod. If we had just taken it in on 27th it would have been a waste of a day as they need at least 2 days to get the part in!! Have they got your code in advance?

cheers Gwyn


----------



## scoTTy

Not yet but they will have!

Thanks


----------



## popeye64

Oh no, sounds like my pod may be starting to go up the preverbial creek! Having just been stuck on the side of the A1(M) for 45mins having run out of fuel and my guage still reading 1/4 of a tank! The low fuel indication came on at 1/2 a tank!!!

I've just covered over 220 miles since filling up again and the needle says that i've still got 3/4 of a tank full-problems loom i think. Have got it booked in to Wayside in MK on the 1st, hopefully they'll sort it out under warranty. Is this problem familiar with you guys??? ???


----------



## Guest

Audi CS Uk have just phoned me and stated that although my TT is out of Warranty they will contirubute 50% of costs for the replacement of the Dashpod. Kevin any news from your enquiries? UK Audi TT 2000 225 Roadster. This seemed to happen after I mentioned Watchdog!


----------



## LEE_VNA

Funny thing happened when I finished work last week. Returned to the car to find the trip mileage, avrg comsumption, and range had reset themselves, and my clock and date had gone back to 1997.

Hope this isn't the start of something ugly, as my TT is over 12 months out of it's warrenty! :-/


----------



## Em

Had my dash replaced about 4 weeks ago under warrenty all OK until this morning indicators decided not too work  almost had accident at round-a-bout so not very happy.

Called Audi Roadside assistance from work and the chap said "it's the Hazard Light switch"!

replaced it in 2 mins and all OK now....I am not 100% sure this is not just the start of another dash failure but we shall see!

car is 3 yrs old in jan and I want to keep it but at moment am thinking hard about trading in..not 100% sure what for either...do not want 3.2 unless it comes with manual gear box (tried DSG and not my thing)..but cannot find any other car I like as much!


----------



## kiwiTT

> Funny thing happened when I finished work last week. Returned to the car to find the trip mileage, avrg comsumption, and range had reset themselves, and my clock and date had gone back to 1997.
> 
> Hope this isn't the start of something ugly, as my TT is over 12 months out of it's warrenty!


Sorry LEE_VNA, but that's exactly how mine started    It took another year, but it eventually started doing this every day and then died.

Doug


----------



## LEE_VNA

Oh Dear ! 

Well this certainly looks like a serious issue to me. I just hope Audi realise the seriousness of this problem to make it a recall or offer some kind of financial assistance when the pod does die.

Keep up the pressure guys, while I wait and pray :-/


----------



## kiwiTT

Just to add another twist to the tale.....

Kev: when mine was awaiting a replacement dash pod to be flown from Germany to NZ, I performed a daily lottery of trying to start the car or taking a taxi. On hot sunny days, leaving the car in the sun for 30 minutes fixed the problem long enough for me to get the car started!!!!!!    Audi technicians said that they had heard that worked. Go figure.

Of course, in winter you're screwed.

Doug


----------



## RobbieTT

> Just to add another twist to the tale.....
> 
> Kev: when mine was awaiting a replacement dash pod to be flown from Germany to NZ, I performed a daily lottery of trying to start the car or taking a taxi. Â On hot sunny days, leaving the car in the sun for 30 minutes fixed the problem long enough for me to get the car started!!!!!! Â    Audi technicians said that they had heard that worked. Â Go figure.
> 
> Of course, in winter you're screwed.
> 
> Doug


Very familiar - you can push down on the top to achieve the same effect. Or try a house brick...


----------



## GRAN

: Had a lovely afternoon with Roadside assistance - the dashpod finally got the better of me and the car failed to start after a short trip to the local farm shop. At least I was in pleasant surroundings whilst waiting. The RAC guy was fooled by the key fault warning light on the dsash and insisted he gave me a lift home to get the spare key.. I told him not to take any notice of the dash warnings since I had been getting all sorts of warnings for the past 10 days - and of course the spare key made no difference... then he phoned his 'technical' contact who recommended disconnecting the battery for 10 min. It worked --but apparently whilst the dashpod is still malfunctioning it will only work for a limited number of starts before it goes again. I am sure that as the dash warnings get more freqent due to the fault, the amount of rubbish info being stored is increasing each time I turn the engine off so I am not taking any more risks and am certainly not going everywhere with a tool kit to disconnect the battery....Stortford Audi can come and get the car tomorrow after I have a moan, since teh service manager told me driving for 2 weeks with a doodgy dashpod would be unlikely to cause any problems..............Scotty beware, hope yours lasts to Wednesday!


----------



## scoTTy

Not a godd day for you 

Touch wood we should be ok. I sort of think ours may just be a fuel sensor as this is _currently_ the only problem (apart from the odd dancing needle moment).

I may see you at Stortford. :-/


----------



## EdwardNR

I know this won't make much difference to most of you but I though I would share a good dashpod story. Had my 225TTC/2000/W for 2 months when I noticed that the fuel guage just wasn't working and the indicators had gone bonkers!

Problem was I had bought the car from an independent garage (Hilton Garage) and not purchased an extended warranty - so I had to rely on my statutary rights. Not good I thought as I had a pretty good idea it was a dash fault and how much this would cost.

Anyway I called the service guy at Hilton who's response was "Just take it to your local Audi garage and get them to look at it, then get them to call me with the price and I'll pay it by credit card over the phone".

Wow! Could this be a dealer who actually cares about it's customers? So after getting absolutely no help from Cooks Audi in Peterborough who wouldn't look at the car for over a week and couldn't give my a courtesy car for 3 weeks I called Vindis in Huntingdon.

What can I say - absolutely superb customer service. Offered to look at the car the next day and ordered the hazard switch (for the indicators) before the job was authorised. They fixed the indicators the following day then booked the car in 3 days later to fix what they said was the fuel senders. Picked the car up a day later and was told "It was the dashpod - which we replaced - and Hilton paid for" No hasstle at all from either garage and at a cost to Hilton of over Â£600!

And when I picked my car up after driving around in a brand new A3 for 24 hours, they had washed and cleaned it inside and out.

Service or what!!!

That's why I dumped the Alfa!

(I will be buying an AA extended warranty - just in case though!)

Hope you have as good experience as I did - I wholeheartedly recommend Hilton Garage (in Hilton) and Vindis Audi in Huntingdon.

Cheers all


----------



## scoTTy

Ohh what a surprise!  I've just been told my problem is a dash pod fault. Time to call Audi Customer Services.... Â :-/

[edit]
They've said ask your dealer about factory goodwill as vecause it's an import there's nothing Audi UK will do.

Now waiting on call...
[/edit]


----------



## scoTTy

Just had the call from Audi.

Although my car is an import and out of warranty, the factory (not Audi UK) have offered to pay 70% of the parts if I pay for the labour. They could have done it there and then (if they had all my keys). This means to repair my dodgy fuel gauge would cost me Â£283. So thanks but no thanks.

They also enquired about replacing the window motors to stop the 1" drop. The factory said they would pay 100% of parts but the labour would cost me Â£128. I think I can remember not to shut the doors within 1 second of the other one thanks very much.

They replaced all my coil packs with out question.

I think the responses were all resonable.


----------



## kmpowell

> Just had the call from Audi.
> 
> Although my car is an import and out of warranty, the factory (not Audi UK) have offered to pay 70% of the parts if I pay for the labour. They could have done it there and then (if they had all my keys). This means to repair my dodgy fuel gauge would cost me Â£283. So thanks but no thanks.
> 
> They also enquired about replacing the window motors to stop the 1" drop. The factory said they would pay 100% of parts but the labour would cost me Â£128. I think I can remember not to shut the doors within 1 second of the other one thanks very much.
> 
> They replaced all my coil packs with out question.
> 
> I think the responses were all resonable.


I dont seem to have recieved an email from you logging your problem yet Paul? :


----------



## scoTTy

I'm waiting until I've got the car back in case they've screwed it up!


----------



## SBJ

Mine's booked in at Ipswich Audi for Monday morning for a new dash pod. I'll report back!

SBJ


----------



## GRAN

Dashpod replaced under warranty last Thursday but hazard light switch needed replacing too so car in for 2 days before finally getting it back - only to find that the radio info was not showing on the DIS therefore back in again this morning to get that bit of recoding done..... Coil packs replaced too.

The indicators now sound a bit naff although they are audible at least!


----------



## Raife

My temperature gauge usually sits 90. Following a cold morning last week after about 30 mins of driving it went down to 50 ???. Since then it has been going up and down randomly.The MPG has ranged from 10  to 200 ;D and other numbers have been a bit random. I have had my car (TTC 225 W reg 2000) for just over a week and having followed this thread I am concerned it's my turn for dashpod fever. The car was registered in 7/2000 so just out of warranty but I will give a dealer a go following the goodwill posts.


----------



## GHuTTch

Guess it is not just older cars as mine is Nov 2002. Fuel guage not working properly - when full, needle is off the scale and when switched off shows 1/3 full instead of needle at rest stop. Might just be fuel sender but could be complete dash pod. Goes in next week for repair. When I booked it in at the dealership the guy I spoke to was very familiar with the problem and was surprised that Audi hadn't done anything about it.......


----------



## popeye64

Mine went into wayside @ MK on monday for the same fuel guage problem. They've ordered a new dash insert (is that just the guage or the whole dash?!) and is due to go back in on the 15th for it to be sorted-hopefully!

Will keep you all informed. At the moment i've just covered 250 miles on this tankful and the guage is reading 3/4's full!!!

Cheers
Popeye64 ???


----------



## Guest

Another one to add to the list! Email has been sent to Kevin with details....

I have been experiencing the 'dancing needles' issue on my speedo and rev counter for a while, maybe for up to 2 months. In my experience it occurrs when starting the engine from cold and would last between 5 and 10 minutes before correcting themselves. As car was due in for a service I decided I could live with it and get the dealer to take a look when the car went it. 3 weeks ago whilst travelling on the M1 my fuel light came on but my fuel gauge was showing I had a quarter of tank left and the DIS showed that I had approximately 15-20 miles left. As there was a service station is less than 5 miles I was not too concerned until I experienced a complete loss of power whilst travelling in the outside lane. ??? It turns out that this loss of power was actually due to the fact that I did not have one drop of fuel left in the tank! :-[ 2 hours later, after abandoning my TT on the hard shoulder and going with the very helpful RAC man to get some fuel I was back on my way! 

Today my TT went in for its MOT & Service and to investigate the 'dancing needles' and fuel gauge issue. A few hours later I got a phone call from Finchley Road Audi asking for my authorisation to order a dashpod so they can to resolve the issue. I could not believe it when I heard the price of Â£600+ Add this to the cost of my service, MOT and new break pads which I apparently also need its going to one expensive bill. My car is currently out of warranty so I will be calling Audi CS UK to see what they will do about this well known issue. :-/


----------



## Jae

Mines been changed now, dials are back to normal 

Only issue is that they replaced it with a KPH one (LHD). Arse.

Jae


----------



## Guest

Called Audi CS UK this morning and asked for their advice about this known issue. I was told to make sure the dealer checks the Factory Goodwill System and if the problem is listed Audi Germany may contribute towards costs.

Just been to my dealer to drop of my second set of keys so that they can be re-programmed when the new dashpod arrives and he said that somebody will check the Goodwill System to see if Audi Germany will contribute.

When I go back to pick up the car I will make sure that I get proof they have check the Factory Goodwill System.


----------



## Guest

Picked up my car from Finchely Road Audi on Saturday who checked on the Factory Goodwill system and it reported that they could not help towards the cost of this repair. I have print out of on this enquiry. They told me that if I wanted to take the matter further I would have to contact Customer Services but did offer me Â£100 off my Â£1600 service/mot/repair bill if I was willing not to take the matter any further. I declined this Â£100 as I was hoping to get at least 50% off the Â£600 cost of the dashpod replacement. Well I have just spoken to Audi Customer Services this morning who say that they are not able to offer me any assistance with the cost of this repair bill. The suggested that I should have taken out the extended warranty and would not admit to the dashpod being a common fault.

It seems the older your TT is the less chance there is of being offered any financial assistance.

Thank you Audi Customer Services!


----------



## jonno

Aside from the anoyance, cost and inconvenience of dash pod(s) failing, does anyone know what actually fails inside the unit? - Is it just a poor qualty part?
It seems almost as though it can't cope with an in-car application maybe due to vibration or heat? (which is pretty ironic for a dash component) - or maybe it was only designed for "comport" suspension, and not the lowered UK (current) version  - will be interesting to see if it happens on the 3.2s
An example of Audi cost-cutting/lack of testing on a vital component?
If the quality control is so good, how come some people here are on their 4th/5th dash pod?


----------



## popeye64

Hi folks
Just had my dash replaced c/o wayside MK-all seems fine apart from the fact that i wasn't informed that i'd need to take both sets of keys! I think i'll trouble them next with regards to replacing the coils before they go as my engine code falls into the dodgy batch-also my clutch has started to slip and i've only done 24k! ???


----------



## markp

Mine went this week (car's done just 14,000 miles) flashing instrument lights to start with, then complete failure of all dials - all when starting car from cold. After about 5 minutes all goes back to normal - aside from the DIS, which shows my mpg as 5 and the outside temp as 16 degrees - when their frost on the ground!

Stortford Audi are today fitting a new dash pod for me - I only called them yesterday about the fault. So, despite their previous track record - this time I'm pleased with the service. Courtesy A3 TDi for the day as well. Now that's proper service - at last! They fortunately had the right dash pod in stock - which tells you something 

With so many TT owners having this problem, why are people out of warranty being charged? It's clearly a solid case for a recall, or at the very least compensating the poor sods who are getting bills for it.


----------



## markp

> Hi folks
> Just had my dash replaced c/o wayside MK-all seems fine apart from the fact that i wasn't informed that i'd need to take both sets of keys! I think i'll trouble them next with regards to replacing the coils before they go as my engine code falls into the dodgy batch-also my clutch has started to slip and i've only done 24k! ???


That might be the flywheel old chap... I thought it was the clutch when mine went. Good luck anyway. They took six weeks to get the part for my car.


----------



## jonno

It seems my last post on the subject has invited trouble - total dash pod failure + car immobilised yesterday on my local Esso forecourt Â :-[
On the plus side, did meet great ADT - Â thanks for your help Tony. Â (and yes, they did try to palm me off with a Vectra Â  Â )
BTW, they have a load more ADTs just about to "graduate" from training in the next few days - good news for us all.

KMP you have mail.


----------



## kmpowell

*Update : 23/12/03*

I have had my first official 'Response' today from Audi....

They have basicaly said i can have Â£1000 of another Audi (new or used), but it is stressed in the offer that it is not admittance to any known fault with the Dashpod. I am awaiting a phone call to discuss it further.

I shall keep you updated.


----------



## Sim

So are they going to offer this to everyone who has paid for a new dashpod :-/

Best of luck and hope you get what you want from Audi CS.


----------



## kmpowell

> So are they going to offer this to everyone who has paid for a new dashpod :-/
> 
> Best of luck and hope you get what you want from Audi CS.


My objective form Day 1 was to get some sort of admittance from Audi that there is a problem, this will then be seen by EVERYBODY who has had a dashpod problem, thus allowing everybody to be in the same position as me in regards to compensation and prevention of further occurences.

TBH the Â£1000 isn't really of any help to me, but is in my opinion a start of some sort of admission that there is a problem.

The answer i have recieved from Audi skirts around all of my questions and queries, so i am waiting to hear back so i can discuss it further.

Cheers


----------



## Sim

Kev,

Sorry just re-read my post and realised that it could be misread. I know that you aim is to get Audi to take responsibility for what is clearly a major problem and I did not mean to imply otherwise. I think you have done stirling work on this and I know how time consuming these things is. Clearly Audi CS know your intentions too and therefore know that any admittance of guilt will be costly to them.

Best of luck

Mark


----------



## Guest

My fuel gauge has been playing up for 6 months now and during it's last service I was told it would cost Â£700 to fix. I did not take up their kind offer. Since then I have always filled up every 200 miles.

If the dash pod is common through out the VAG range are any of their other cars affected?


----------



## Sim

I was talking to someone who said they had had a simliar problem with their passat :-/


----------



## Wak

Sorry, I hevent read the entire thread, but whats the concensus on approaching a public consumer group like watchdog?
:-/


----------



## kmpowell

> Sorry, I hevent read the entire thread, but whats the concensus on approaching a public consumer group like watchdog?
> :-/


Hi Wak

When I spoke to Audi on the 23rd, the bottom line is that they are now fully aware that 'Autocar' magazine are VERY interested in doing an article on the problem. Hopefully this is having some leverage, but if not, then i will start mentioning watchdog and again evaluate the reaction.

I want to give Audi the full chance of acting on this problem on their own accord without any 'threats/persuassion' of watchdog. But like i have mentioned, if i get no joy out from proceeding like this, then i shall bring Watchdog into the equation.

Cheers


----------



## BerlinTT

There is the same problem in Germany. 
The TT-Owners-Club is collecting the names and problems of these owners who have those problems.

I'll keep you updated what Audi is going to do here...


----------



## scavenger

I had yet another new dashpod fitted about 3 weeks ago which has now decided to reset itself twice. I also can't change the date on it. Oh I can it's just really hard.


----------



## validatekev

This is by far and away the most damning problem discussed on this forumn and as such will no doubt end up costing Audi dear, if not in monetary terms via addmitance, then by people not purchasing thier cars. I find your attitude in giving Audi the time to "come clean" highly comendable, but in my humble opinion, I feel that the consumer programmes and magazines are your best bet of "getting a result". Many thanks for the effort you have put in to this and touch wood I wont become one of the many.
Regards
Kev :'(


----------



## ag

Mine's gone wonky as well. I have a third party warranty so I'm not too worried yet but has anybody tried to get an auto electrician to fix one? I'm sure the fault is a simple one and would probably cost a great deal less than Â£600 to fix, including fitting and recoding. Could it be that the "replacement" dashpods are simply reconditioned ones because if not AUDI must have a mountain of them by now. In the absence of transparency on this matter the conspiracy theories will multiply....


----------



## Guest

Not very happy!

I have just had the same problem. The Dashpod seemed to be fine but the petrol guage was reading incorrectly.

I have just had to pay out Â£600-00 when I had told them not to do the work. They said the message had not been given to the work shop in time and the job was irreversable.

Let me know how you get on please mate....

Regards,

Ifty


----------



## scoTTy

If it was a dealer then they always say they get your permission before they do the work. They can't assumme that you'll pay and do the work anyway


----------



## Solstice

I couple of weeks ago I noticed the fuel guage had gone wonky and was showing the tank as about a third full when almost empty (even stayed there without the key in the ignition) and when full the needle was off the top of the guage and stayed there until about 100 miles later. Not sure if this was the start of a dash pod failure off I went to the stealer (Edinburgh Audi) who replaced the pod under warranty from stock.

After reading everyones elses problems I'm glad I got mine replaced under warranty.


----------



## Guest

Just got back from a Newv Year break last Friday and haven't used the TT for about 10 days(putting some miles on my wifes new beatle instead)
Any way battery was flat.New battery replaced under warranty last April and only done 3,000 miles since.

When I charged the battery and started the car all the speedo rev counter dash lights and computer was not working and the radio was back to safe mode, but all other electrics were fine.
Went on 20 mile run to charge the battery right up but the instruments etc did not come back.Rang the dealer Executive St Albans who booked it in for Tuesday when I am in the area.

Then decided to put the radio code back in late yesterday and guess what it brought the instruments on the dash back on although the date had gone back to the usual 1998 date which always happens when the battery went flat in the past.

Have got it booked in so I may as well get it checked and I will ask them if they have any similar dash faults and let you know what they say.I am 10 months out of warrant so I hope the do not want to charge for the investigation especially as I have only covered 16,000 miles after 3.9 years on my roadster regd April 2000.
regards malc :


----------



## Guest

Bye the way guys its better if we can sort the problem out with Audi direct rather than involving the press ;as you will all probably realise the more the press are involved in issues like this the more it hits our RV's when we come to sell and that helps nobody so I go along with the "softly softly catchee monkey" approach unless Audi deceide they won;'t coperate at all.
regards malc :


----------



## ttspain

Well over here in Spain I had the same problem. I bought my TT 2nd hand with only 1 key. When I took it to AUDI Marbella (SAFA) to order a spare key they buggered up the dash coding the new key. They said that it wasn't their fault and I had to stump up about 550â‚¬. The petrol gauge didn't work properly and I ran out of fuel twice on the motorway. Very annoying but now apoligees from the AUDI jokers. Eventually they re-calibrated the gauge and now it works perfectly. I complained to AUDI Spain but it was like bashing my head against a brick wall. Oh and last night some low life tried nicking it outside a restaurante. They didn't succeed but smashed the ignition barrel so it looks as if I'm back to where I started with keys and SAFA AUDI!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## michael_barnes

Gutted. My warranty expried on 31.12.04 and last week the petrol guage has started to play up!


----------



## jonno

Michael
Audi CS have _*generally*_ had a fairly relaxed approach to some expired warranty claims (ie outside warranty period) for well established faults/features 
I'd give them a call and explain the problem, and mention that you are aware of a number of other TT owners with the issue might be worth getting them / your dealer of chice to check the factory goodlwill list too (this might give you a free replacement, or they might come to some arrangement to cover part of the cost.)#
Worth a few calls


----------



## Guest

Further to my prev thresd on page 16 had the car checked out and the pod is ok now.Executive Mtrshowever suggested I registered the problem with Audi CS dept which I did this pm .

They said they were unaware of any major fault in this are ,but if it happened shortly again and didn't manage to reset then get the garage to contact them and although my car was out of warranty the fact that it had only covered 16k then they would see if they could get the factory to help.(make of that what you will)

regards malc [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Guest

Just had my Dashpod replaced (UK 225 2000) one year out of Warranty. They replaced for Â£380. This is with a 50% cost contribution to parts from Audi CS UK(Goodwill). I made sure they gave my a Warranty on the new part!! By the way I think that all fuel gauge, temperature gauge etc are related to this problem. It looks like a software problem on the Dashpod that controls all these functions. There are probably hundreds of people out there who are paying up without realising this is Audi's incompetence not a genuine fault!


----------



## scoTTy

> Gutted. My warranty expried on 31.12.04 and last week the petrol guage has started to play up!


I take it you mean 2003. That's tough. Â 

But ask Customer Services and see what they can do


----------



## michael_barnes

> I take it you mean 2003. That's tough. Â
> 
> But ask Customer Services and see what they can do Â


I did mean 2003! The guage has been playing up for a while but thought nothing of it until I decided to read this thread this AM. Spoken to Audi CS and they appear to be sympathetic but will have to wait to see what happens on Thursday. Doesn't help that mine is a UK spec import!


----------



## scoTTy

From a post of mine earlier in this thread :



> Although my car is an import and out of warranty, the factory (not Audi UK) have offered to pay 70% of the parts if I pay for the labour. They could have done it there and then (if they had all my keys). This means to repair my dodgy fuel gauge would cost me Â£283. So thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Guest

MAN !!!!! I dont believe this ! I have just started to get the 'freeky' Dash, everything flicking, flickering and generally looking wrong. Took it to Audi, NEW dash Â£645, I told them to stuff it ! after 5 mins with key in ignition everything is fine, for the moment I can live with it, did yours start like this ? could you hear a slight fuzing sound ? I thought moisture in the unit ?


----------



## Guest

Just had dashpod replaced at Aston Green, Slough. Including exorbitant labour of 1 hour total came to Â£590 odd. Started similar to all others - sudden flickering of all dash lights, then dials dropping to zero and back up again. Used to clear up after 5 mins or so but started getting worse and dials dropping at random times, which prompted me to get it fixed. Service department played dumb, luckily I have a 3rd party warranty which covers the parts and Â£28+VAT per hour towards the labour.


----------



## sico

My dash reset to 1997 a couple of days ago. Has been ok since. Doh!

Thought it could be the battery. Strange the time was correct but the date was wrong!?

Was alright until I read this thread, recon its some kind of vodoo post.

Audi better pull their fingers out with this one bacause it looks like too many are going wrong for them to cover it up and not pay out.

I have just purchased my Warranty Wise Total cover so it sounds like the part will be fixed (if it goes complely) but I may have to pay the extra labour.
I have the dealer labour option which cover twice the national average for the labour rate and you still have to pay Audi more!


----------



## AndrewS

Kevin,

Can I get some stats from you to get an idea on how big this problem really is. Many people on here are reporting petrol gauge problems instead of dashpod issues.

How many people have had at least one dashpod replaced?

Since some people are on their third replacement, how many dashpods in total?

How many cases were out of warranty and paid for personally?

thanks


----------



## sico

It also sounds like Audi have not fixed the issue. Even if they relace the pod its likley to go faulty again.

They need to fix the pod its obviously a design fault.


----------



## Ben_Boy

This is a voodoo post :-[

Read the thread a couple of days ago and guess what, my fuel gauge is playing up. Had my dials cahnged recently though. I'm trying to pursued the dealer that they ruined my dashpod when they changed my dials.

Will let you know.


----------



## RajTT

My Dash went this morning.

I had just got the cruise control fixed (after Brentford Audi had broken it whilst replacing my brake switch  ) and was pulling away when the dash just went blank.

Took the car straight back to Brentford Audi and after an hour they confirmed the dash needs replacing.

They quoted Â£715 including labour!  . I told them I had Audi Extended Warrenty. ;D

So it's back to Audi for me again next week!


----------



## KPAGE

I've just experienced some "oddities" with my '03 3.2 DSG and thought i'd pop into the forum to see if anybody else had experienced it before going to my dealer. I'm not sure if this is related, but here goes..

Last week, the rev counter started to play up - sometimes when I start the car, the needle on the rev counter remains at rest for about a second , despite the engine being revved. Eventually, the needle picks itself up and starts to behave normally.

Now for the real "oddity", though.. ..on Saturday afternoon I went out to the car, started it up, slotted the DSG stick into reverse, looked over my shoulder and.. ..nothing! I looked back at the stick (which was in reverse), then back at the dash and noticed that all the gear indicator lights (the P R N D S bits) were flashing between normal and inverted text in unison. Switching the engine off and back on cleared the problem.

Normally I would have shrugged it off, but it happened again last night (this time I spotted the flashing lights before even selecting a gear) and now i'm a touch worried. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Rav

All,

What's the current state of play with this issue when confronting Audi. After reading the forum's long list of Dashpod failures, it looks to me like they haven't admitted a fundamental design flaw and are hoping that it is just going to go away on its own. As I will be taking delivery of my beast in April, I'd like to know if I'm going to have to deal with this problem myself. Can anyone shed light on his for me.

:-/

Rav


----------



## RobbieTT

> ..on Saturday afternoon I went out to the car, started it up, slotted the DSG stick into reverse, looked over my shoulder and.. ..nothing! I looked back at the stick (which was in reverse), then back at the dash and noticed that all the gear indicator lights (the P R N D S bits) were flashing between normal and inverted text in unison. Â Switching the engine off and back on cleared the problem.
> 
> Normally I would have shrugged it off, but it happened again last night (this time I spotted the flashing lights before even selecting a gear) and now i'm a touch worried. Â Anybody got any ideas?


Dealer job I'm afraid. :-/ Â

You have a problem with one of the hydraulic actuators. Â If you call Audi CS or a dealer they will ask you not to drive the car as it is a safety issue.

Had the DIS gear display 'contrast invert' on me. Â In my case I was stuck in first. Â They give you one 'life' for free (in case it was software). Â If it happens again they want the car back.

One other guy on the forum has had the same problem. Â He got a new gearbox I gather. (try a search)

Mine has done 1300 miles in the 2 months since we had the glitch. Â So far so good...


----------



## forza749s

TT owner since 2000 but first time on the forum - where have i been?!?!

When I took my 225 in for an air-con repair at the end of the summer (compressor leak) i mentioned that the fuel guage had been misreading and also that the coolant warning had come up on a couple of occaisions. When I went to pick the car up again I was told it would need a new dash unit at Â£600+ plus labour etc. Having just seen the full diagnostic printout for the air-con prob I asked to see the same for the dash as it was also stapled to the engineers report. "NO FAULT FOUND" - and they had the cheek to try to charge me Â£600 for a new dash.

That said EVERY time I've taken my TT in for work there has been some problem with the level of service at this particular dealer.


----------



## Guest

I decided to follow up my phone call to Audi CS UK with a letter of complaint. To my surprise they decided to offer me a Â£200 goodwill gesture but would not acknowledge that there is a known fault with the dashpods. At the time of repair my dealership had only offered my Â£100. Seeing as my car is out of warranty I decided to accept this offer from Audi CS UK. Well after weeks of waiting a cheque for Â£200 finally arrived from Finchley Road Audi this morning. 

I am now considering taking out an extended warranty to cover any possible further problems. ???


----------



## MarTTy

Kevin

Donâ€™t know if my dash pod is faulty but I suggest it isâ€¦.here is the following description of the faultâ€¦

The radio/cd display that normally appears on the dash has disappeared, the radio mast icon had also disappeared from next to where the date is displayed. When I first turn on the radio/cd the dispay is showing, then after about 15 secs it disappears....I have a LHD 99 TTC so it's out of warranty....

Cheers

Martin


----------



## mbu10

Well looks like the dashpod gremlin has touched me
seems like the fuel gauge not reading exactly what is meant to me
well 200 miles and still 3/4 full guess not
was going to check the wiring to the fuel sender just to make sure but i guess is quite a common problem


----------



## Guest

Hi, in lymington, HANTS ! 
Do you know of a local freindly Non Audi dealer that can look at the TT, I am fed up with the 'dont know replace the biggest part' ! told needed new dash replaced 2nd hand part(from scrap) still same problem Audi say the replacement part must have had the same problem, Cant believe that ! any ideas ?
Electrical fault, battery ?

Has anyone got news on the success of pressuring Audi over Dashpods ?


----------



## Guest

Blimey, Ive just come across this forum and Ive never heard or seen so many people whinging about their cars before.

Get yerself a decent Audi, get a ur, no major problems with them and theyre quicker

phumy ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

All helpful comments gratefully received - thank you phumy!

and welcome to the forum


----------



## daforce

I don't know if this is the 'dash pod' but my MPG and remaining mileage computer is tellin porky's! All of the readings are totally inaccurate... ??? 

I'm going to go to the stealers tommorrow and see what they say, but after reading a few posts i'm not that optimistic :-/ TT is 2002 import 2nd hand as well.... :-/

Just have to activate the SAT NAV all the time and forget about it!!

Rick,


----------



## sttu80

Just read this thread on ttoc-net Forum

Daher mÃ¶chte ich mal meine Werkstatt (MAHAG MÃ¼nchen)
zitieren, die mich heute um 10.30 Uhr angerufen hat: 
"Sie haben auch ein Kombi-Problem? Wir haben von Audi den
Auftrag erhalten, gegen 70% Erstattung der Kosten fÃ¼r
Material UND Arbeit ihr defektes Kombi auszutauschen. Da
gibts eine Aktion, weil ein Club nachgebohrt hat. Sie
sollten die nÃ¤chsten zwei Wochen einen Termin mit uns
vereinbaren, die Aktion ist zeitlich begrenzt."

It says that this guy was shaking when at 10:30 his stealer called him and told him he had a dashpod fault. They then went on to tell him that Audi has launched an action where they will pay for 70% of the component cost AND man hours! This action was taken by Audi due to the persistence of the (TTOC) club of Germany. Apparently he has to make an appointment within two weeks to get the work done!

Its 'TT' people power 

Other threads go on to say that the action is time limited, but no information as to what the time limit is (age of car or length of action).

The point is, if Audi Germany have done it, surely that is a very good precedent for Audi UK :-/

I actually don't have an instrument pod problem (touch wood), but you never know :-/


----------



## sttu80

Its confirmed ;D

I've just come off the phone from Audi Customer Service Germany, who said that although there was no 'general' call back, if there was an issue with the dashpod one should make an appointment with the local stealer who will make an assessment. If the problem is the result of a manufacturing failure, Audi will pay 70% of the cost of materials and labour!

This 'action' is time limited, they said up to 3 years old, up to 50 000 km, must have a complete service history, no tampering (different colour dials etc.).

I said that was unfair as I take care of my car and its 4 years old . They said that even if the car is older than 3 years or has done more than 50 000 km there may be a pro-rata 'kulanz'. It would depend (as for all dashpod faults) on the findings and report of the local stealer. BTW I do not have any problem with my Dashpod (yet )

Maybe its time that Audi UK came into line with the Fatherland - get them to phone Audi service Germany (+49 (0)800-28 347 378 423). They even offer an English speaking person (which I think is quite good service - oooooh Audi and good service in the same sentence, you don't hear that too often)

..........................ummmmmm, is this all old news ??? It was fun getting the info anyway ;D


----------



## scottm

>> if the problem is the result of a manufacturing failure, Audi will pay 70% of the cost of materials and labour!

Hmmm, maybe German law is different from UK law, but if it's a 'manufacturing failure' then Audi should pay 100% of the cost, under the terms of their own warranty!

Also, UK law goes further and regards 'design faults' as exactly the same as manufacturing defects... so if Audi are admitting to a general problem with dashpods, that should make it much easier for owners to get this fixed under warranty, and may help with out-of-warranty claims too.


----------



## michael_barnes

My fuel guage started playing up late December. Took it to Cardiff Audi - told me it was the fuel senders and not the dashpod. Went in week last friday to have job done - Audi paying 70% as warranty ran out 31.12.03. Collected car and noticed that gauge now reading back to front. The intial problem was that the needle would go down to 1/4 tank and then fly back up to full. Rang Audi - they said that they must have wired it wrong or something. Went back in yesterday - realised that they had fitted wrong senders but guess what - they now tell me the dashpod has gone too!. I cannot agree with them as the problem has changed since changing the senders and if it were the dashpod and not the senders then the problem would be the same? Unless of course both the senders and the dashpod had gone. Any views????


----------



## jonno

michael_barnes said:


> Unless of course both the senders and the dashpod had gone. Any views????


Michael
Frankly I find this completely out of order. They should have tested the senders before changing them and charging you anything. To fit the wrong ones is not good, but can happen....then for the dash pod to fail...bad luck.
I think that it was most likely that that was the issue from the start, but sender probs are (sometimes) reported... so it I was you I'd ask to see the old senders (to prove they were defective) before you pay for them, and get them to fit you a new (FOC) dash pod while they're at it.
HTH


----------



## michael_barnes

Today all the warning lights came on on the display! Also, I like the idea of FOC, but how???


----------



## TTej

id like to add my car to this,

last week i had my rev counter starting at 3000 revs! then on snday all the lights flickered, dancing needles (thought the car was haunted) and then my fuel neddle hit empty and it aint moved since


----------



## michael_barnes

How old is your car?


----------



## ColwynC

Had a Dash insert replaced on 2 March 2004..asked what the difference between a Dash Insert and the Dash Pod was when it was back at the dealers with a wobbly Xenon the following week and told no difference. Guess I have joined the ranks of Dash Pod problems then.

My symptoms were Battery going flat after 3 days 2 months after battery was replaced for similar fault....constant current drain. Also Fuel guage would not go to full when filled up, and took up to 2 hours to go up towards the full point, which of course never happened cos after 2 hours the guage is well on its way down again! That has helped the DIS to start telling the truth about MPG anyway.


----------



## mussy2577

I've recently ( in the last three days) noticed that the DIS was reading a wrong external temprature ( usually 2c below the actual temp and accurate temprature)....I've also noticed that the external temprature reading keeps flickering 1-2c above the accurate reading and then 1-2 below reading ( reason I know what is the accurate reading is that near my house there is that I go past West Kensignton and there is a digital clock and temprature reading clock and up and till now it always matched the cars' reading)....Also just this mornning I noticed that fuel range reading had kept flickering 5-10 miles up and down ( it was reading 85miles then it went 75miles then back to 90 and down to 80 miles...I was driving at 40miles an hour and all of this happened in one minute).....

My question is this..could this be a Dash Pod problem? I don't seem to be having any problems with the Engine Temprature Guagae or the Fuel Guage ( both are reading accurately )and I don't have any problem with dancing needles either.......If it is a dash pod problem could these problems be round the corner and could I be experiencing the first symptons....

So could this be a dash pod problem ? or Problems associated with the sensors ? i.e. Fuel Tank Sensor & External Temprature Sensor mounted near the bonnet !

The car has already had one dash pod replaced in Nov 2002 and I have spoken to Audi CS this morning and they tell me that the dash pod carries a two year warranty even though the repair bill says 12 months.....

Any help me out on this please.

Cheers

Mus


----------



## michael_barnes

Finally got the problem - my dashpod had gone. All warning lights started coming on - fuel guage still going mad - no other problems though.

Cardiff Audi replaced the dash pod on Monday - and as total one off "goodwill gesture" waived the labour charge. Final bill Â£203.00. (representing 30% of the part cost - Audi paid 70% even though out of warranty!) Now I am not convinced that the fuel senders had actualy gone faulty and I had already paid for these. Maybe that is why they waived the labour charge!

At least I have a two year warranty. Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs, but if you are under warranty and have a part replaced the new part is only covered by the EXISITNG warranty period. The only way around this is to contribute towards the part.


----------



## TTej

so are Audi now paying 70% of the cost, i called Audi last week and they said my car was out of warrenty and that i should take it to the dealer to see what error code the car brings up, than the dealer will be able to tell me more.


----------



## michael_barnes

I am not sure of the exact arrangement. All I know is that they paid 70% of the PART cost for mine. The warranty ran out in December and the fault was noticed in January. Originally they thought it was just the fuel sender, and it was at that point that they agreed to pay 70%. Maybe they would have taken a different view if they new from the start it was the dashpod that had gone???


----------



## clk200

So, whats been the final outcome of all this, have AUDI agreed it was a design fault? And are they paying anything towards replacements?


----------



## neuromancer

My 2003 225 TTC was in for its first service yesterday. Told the dealer (Stirling Audi) that the fuel gauge has become grossly inacurate (Fuel warning light comes on when tank still showing 1/3 full). They had diagnosed as Dash Pod problem and its getting a new one next week. Under warranty so no direct financial hit, but its still a pain.


----------



## Roger_Milbery

I had a problem with the fuel gauge reading when the car was two years old and had done 44k miles, which was resolved by replacing the dash cluster (under warranty). A year on and the same problem has occurred (65k miles), but now of course the warranty has expired. At the moment my local dealer Tonbridge Audi, from whom I bought the car, are saying that there is unlikely to be any contribution towards the cost of a replacement dash cluster (assuming this is the problem), but this is yet to be confirmed.

Coincidentally, I have just received an application form from Audi Approved Guarantee Administration Services to extend the warranty for a year at a cost of Â£472.00, so this may be a cheaper option if Audi will not contribute towards the cost of a repair. I mentioned this to the dealer who seemed to think that the car had to be checked and verified to be clear of any faults before the warranty was issued, but it doesn't mention this on the application form?

Before proceeding, I would be interested to know if (a) there is any firm Audi policy with regard to replacement dash pods, and (b) if anyone has experience of extended warranties and any adverse implications.


----------



## Jo Sharp

I've just heard from Audi UK that they will not offer any goodwill on a replacement dashpod on my 4 yr old TT roadster. Even though the fault first appeared when the car was only 3 yrs 7 months - they said there is no goodwill on anything over 3 years.


----------



## Roger_Milbery

Further to my previous post, Tonbridge Audi have confirmed that they (Audi?) will contribute 70% of the cost of a replacement dash pod. I'm still waiting to hear when the work can be done, but it sounds hopeful.


----------



## woracle

My temp guage was diagnosed as faulty ( it settles at 110 ) and needed a completely new pod. AA warranty refused to pay as its not a listed item. Fuel guage was is covered..so maybe I should have just complained thats not accurate either !

At first Audi UK refused to contribute, but after much ranting to the dealer and threatening not to buy an A3 later this year, and to stuff it, they suddenly came back within 30mins offered 70% of parts. My car is 2.5 years old, and only 20K miles. Its a UK spec import. Still gonna cost me 300+ quid all in..with no guarantee that it won't happen again in a few months..think I will jump ship to another brand before that happens unless I hear they will fix this obvious design fault.


----------



## michael_barnes

As you will be paying a contribution towards the dashpod, then you will get a new warranty for that particular part.


----------



## HoTTrod

I'm on my thrid pod, and still no satisfaction. Unfortunately I'm in Trinidad, though, so my info would probably be little use to your (worthwile) cause.

I have a functioning dash panel in the car, supplied by HROwen Audi in the UK (my local stealership wanted 1600 quid for one - I sh1t you not) but it constantly displays error messages regarding the oil pressure sensor and brake wear sensors, both of which don't exist in my car and can't be retrofitted. To be fair to HROwen, they did admit their mistake and ordered me the correct one for my 2000 coupe, but when I put it in here it wouldn't take the dealer programming and thus had to go all the way back to England, so I still have the one that onstantly gives sensor errors in the car - most frustrating.

FYI, I've been told dash pods are all remanufactured units, and that they're on backorder from the factory, so obviously demand is high for them.

One caveat: my particular panel is an Aussie spec one, and is slightly different to the UK one.


----------



## boggie

woracle said:


> My temp guage was diagnosed as faulty ( it settles at 110 ) and needed a completely new pod. AA warranty refused to pay as its not a listed item.


That's a worry - I took out the AA warranty because I was concerned about the dash pod amongst other things often seen on the forum. I have been reading the AA terms and conditions again and it clearly states:



AA Warranty - Terms and Conditions said:


> 10. Electrical System
> All parts are covered excluding: in-car entertainment systems and aerials, carphones or other communication systems, batteries, lamps, bulbs, fuses, and electrical components that are integral with glass, mirrors, windows, screens, faulty connections, trapped or chafed wiring.


Sounds to me that they are trying to get out of paying, I would ring up and quote their own T+C to them and threaten to take it all the way. You can read the rest HERE

I (and many others on here who have AA warranty) would be very interested in the outcome as I will almost definately cancel mine and go elsewhere if they refuse to pay you. Let us know how you get on.
Good luck.
Boggie


----------



## pumaro

Mine has started to go wrong early systoms of wrong petrol guage reading and trip-meter coming on at will randomly in the last two weeks.

Name Pumaro
Area Norbury
TT Model 180 Coupe
Import or UK Car UK LHD
Year of Manufacture 1999 
Reg Number T*** 
Dealer Name SG SMITH, Croydon. 
Date of fix No work carried out yet, just getting early simptoms. Petrol gauge nearly always behond maximum & never goes bolow 1/4. Date time etc has reset back to 1998 once. 
Who paid There is no warrentee on car, might sell car with fault this is the straw that broke the Camels Back.
:x :x :x


----------



## rlangley

I have just had a quote of Â£600 to fit my new dash pod, am I too late to be added to the list to claim compensation? My car is a import year is 2000 does this matter? what is the procedure for claiming ?

Regards

Rob


----------



## Jo Sharp

Rob,

I think you will be unable to get any goodwill from Audi.

I have been in negotiation with Audi UK Customer Service over my 1999 import. I provided them with evidence that owners in germany are getting 70% of the cost of a new dashpod for cars out of warranty (over 3 yrs old) but Audi UK insist that this is not applicable here.

My last hope is to take the car back to germany this summer where a friend runs a VW/Audi dealership and see if he can get the part cheaper for me.

Jo


----------



## clk320s

This is strange !

My TT225 has a problem only on a damp early morning. We you turn the ignition on ALL the gauges & dials jump all over the place, also the trip computer flashes on & off. The end result is that the time & date reset to 01/07/1998 although the car is a 2000 model.

A few miles of this & all is OK ! BUT the fuel gauge stays reading full but I now this is untrue ! and I have to set the date & time manually.

Doe's anyone know if the trip will warn me of low fuel until I can get this sorted ?

Also the mileage count down on the fuel seems to state 330 miles when the problem settles after a few miles BUT THEN COUNTS DOWN very quickly to a more geniune reading.

The other problem is it resets the service indicator to 7500 miles !

On last service 2 months ago JOHN FOX AUDI had to have new temperature sender fitted.

Can anyone help

Brian


----------



## CAJPAJ

:evil: Just been clobbered with bill of Â£934 to fix fuel gauge problem,
New dash pod & sender units. As its a Uk spec import from Motorpont, local Leicester Audi not interested in any contribution.
As I took out a seperate warranty with a third pary insurer (Autosupport)I have managed to get a claim santioned for the dashpod but not senderunits, something about consequential damage?

I asked the stealer why this common problem has not been rectified free of charge?
"What common problem sir?"
"We sold over 4500 TT cars in the UK last year so your lot (TT forum) is a small minority."

Now got to get the spare keys coded as they now don't work! :evil:


----------



## clk320s

Cum on lads, what's the score ! Whats actually being done to SHAME  Audi into facing up to their responsibilities.

This has gone on for long enough ! It should be a PUBLIC SHAMING

*TOP GEAR*......... + all motoring press

Brian


----------



## MacBuff

kmpowell said:


> Do you want my details even though it didn't fail just reset itself - date/time, trip counters (DIS) - sadley not total miles done!
> 
> Or just those that have been replaced?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> At the momment the only concrete evidence i can present to Audi is cars they have worked on. But if yours fails (im not wishing it does), please do send me the details by email.
> 
> Cheers
> Kevin
Click to expand...

My 2003 TT180 DIS just reset its three averages along with the MPH2 warning.. I only noticed when the warning didn't beep at me on the motorway on my way home tonight.

J


----------



## MacBuff

I reset the MPH2 warning, and we'll see if it forgets it again..

I was wondering whether the data got zapped by weather conditions as the TT was on the top level of a multi-storey car park yesterday and there was a thunderstorm nearby...

J


----------



## stgeorgex997

*Shame AUDI, why do we pay so much for our cars for Audi to continue to provide this substandard part!!! TopGear*


----------



## H

This needs a test case in court just one person with all of us backing him /her.

That means financially as well.

I don't have the problem yet, but will have soon by the sounds of it.

One case will set the precedent.

Use all the info we have to date and make the county court case against AUDI UK and PUBLICISE the case.

If we get this right (and there is no reason that we shouldn't) Audi will cave in.

These pods are NOT FIT FOR THE PURPOSE.

Motor trade Barristers would love this case and their expences will be picked up by AUDI UK.

We need to be united not divided we are a powerful lobby


----------



## MaTT Roadster

Name Matt Allsop
Area Coventry
TT Model 225 Roadster RHD
Year of Manufacture 2000
Reg Number 
Dealer Name Listers Coventry
Date of fix August 2004 
Who paid: Myself Â£693.86


----------



## AB063

Hi,

I bought a Sept 2001 LHD Imolla Yellow TT Roadster. My car has done only 17000 miles in 3 years !!.

Love the car but since around year 1.5 of ownership, I have had all kinds of electrical problems and still having them.

As well as the dancing needles problem which I have had several times but disappeared just as mysteriously, I now have randomly occuring flashing interior lights, hazards, engine cutting out and also battery drain.

Audi replaced some engine management unit at a cost to me of Â£321.00 which is supposed to be my share but guess what, first long journey of 70 miles, same problem and got stranded.

I have had discussions with Audi UK and they keep hitting me with out of warranty and import etc etc but I insist that warranty etc is just a marketing tool and I want my consumer rights under the Sale of Goods act 1979 (ammended) which states amongst other things that the goods must be "durable". I also am wondering is there an equiv law to the American Lemon law which recognises the situatiopn where a car needs to be repeatedly repaired from new cos it is of substandard quality.

I think it is time people to rise up and take this on legally, has anyone started or is presently co-ordinating anything. I will help if there is.

Any comments please !!

Alex


----------



## Mr T

Ok, My Dashpod has gone again by the looks of it - only had it replaced about a month ago! This is not acceptable.

Has anyone written a letter to Audi threatening legal action? I would like to know their response. Do you think a collective letter from of all of us would be worthwhile?

Anyone good at writing such letters? Come on - lets get them! :evil:


----------



## AB063

Just spoken to Audi UK and my local garage,

Both of em are not being very nice. Who said Audi are a quality car manufacturer.

Just paid Â£321.00 as my 30% contribution to resolve some strange electrical behaviour which shows up at random intervals. Same problem is back less than 200 miles later.

Tom on the service desk at INGRAM AUDI AYR thinks that it's likely to be "another" unrelated problem to the original problem that has developed causing the exact same symptoms.

Therefore no they have not wrongly diagnosed the problem and no they will not recover the vehicle at their cost nor will they give me my money back.

With Audi it seems that ripping off customers, poor quality and bullsh**t is clearly institutional from dealership right up to the uk corporation.

Today I have contacted watch dog on the BBC. Everyone who reads this and has had similar electrical problems should do so also.

These people work on the basis that we are but one and insignificant, if we get together we can make them live up to their hype or at least save others from wasting their cash.

I am soo angry.

If anyone is organising anything then let me know and i will help. If not I may just do it myself but i will need peoples support.

Alex [/b]


----------



## martp

I have just recently noticed this exact problem in My x reg TT 225. only happened when teh brake pad warning lights came on.
Will it cost me a fortune



scoTTy said:


> My car was in today for new brake pads, etc and when they called to inform me it was ready they also pointed out the dancing needles. They even had the price ready (Â£600odd). I asked if they replaced many and he said "if i said we didn't I'd be lieing, it's certainly not unknown and unfortunately it's not restricted to just one model of car. Although the dashes all look different, they are all the same behind it".
> 
> Nuff said Â


----------



## martp

This is also the case on mine 2000 TT, It only appears to be happening when the car has been left over night, but then after a couple of miles it is fine...... It has got increasingly worse over the last couple of weeks.

I'm reluctant to revisit my Audi dealer (Franklin Audi Leeds) without somesort of diognosis, becuase I'm not prepared to be fobbed off again, as has happened before with other electrical problems.

Have Audi never given a proper reason for this issue?



clk320s said:


> This is strange !
> 
> My TT225 has a problem only on a damp early morning. We you turn the ignition on ALL the gauges & dials jump all over the place, also the trip computer flashes on & off. The end result is that the time & date reset to 01/07/1998 although the car is a 2000 model.
> 
> A few miles of this & all is OK ! BUT the fuel gauge stays reading full but I now this is untrue ! and I have to set the date & time manually.
> 
> Doe's anyone know if the trip will warn me of low fuel until I can get this sorted ?
> 
> Also the mileage count down on the fuel seems to state 330 miles when the problem settles after a few miles BUT THEN COUNTS DOWN very quickly to a more geniune reading.
> 
> The other problem is it resets the service indicator to 7500 miles !
> 
> On last service 2 months ago JOHN FOX AUDI had to have new temperature sender fitted.
> 
> Can anyone help
> 
> Brian


----------



## AB063

Hi folks,

Have just authorised Ayr Audi to come pick up the car at my expense but if they find that the problem is the same as before and not a new problem they will pay the recovery.

I suspect that they have no clue what the problem is and they will have difficulty recreating it as it is so random. It will be interesting to see what they come up with.

Watch this space folks.

Alex


----------



## AB063

Hi everyone who has an interest in this,

I have just linked up with a guy who has been having similar problems in the USA and he is doing a web site thing to try and put pressure on Audi.

Seemingly there are people like us all over the USA too. I have asked him about the possibility of us joining forces.

Any comments folks ???

Alex


----------



## Loz180

Oh Shit.

When I read about dash pod failures I thought it was just the pods went duff. Didn't realise it knacked the whole car!! I would be telling fibs if I didn't point out that I am now soiling perfectly good underwear after having read this! 

Hope my AA warranty will cover it should the worst happen...

I am really not sure that I wouldn't have bought the car though had I known more about it early. Also it would be imposible to know if your car was going to fall victim... I guess.


----------



## AB063

Hi TT'ers,

An update in my Saga. My car is now 3 yrs +24 days old from new with 17,000 miles.

The last eleven days of which were with Ingram Audi at Ayr. If you recall I was experiencing a sequence of random events whilst driving which was: Locked doors activating to unlock, hazards coming on and refusing to go off, interior lights coming on and refusing to go off and finally resulting in engine cutting out.

Ayr Audi cannot find the fault and so my previous bill of Â£321.00 stands, no refund and to boot I had to pay the Â£120.00 breakdown transport costs to the Ingram Audi garage.

Audi Uk has washed there hands of me as it is out of warranty and wether or not a quality car should or should not have these problems at only 3 yrs old, warranty issues apart seems to be lost on them.

To add insult to injury, the car was parked in my drive last night, switched off completely. My girlfriend came home and parked behind it, she told me i had left my lights on. Confused I went to investigate. The rear number plate lights were on - NOTHING ELSE !!. I switched the main lights on and off and had a look and they were off. Just another freaky episode with the electrics in this car and thats it just out of the garage !!.

The girl from Audi sales coincidently called me about my test drive for my new one which i have been waiting on for months and had planned to renew this year - Think I am going BMW Z4 after this !!

Finally, i am a little dis-heartened as I have had no replies to those above who were saying "action like statements" - what happened to the fire and anger ?


----------



## Loz180

I will bacl to the hilt any action that might bring about a bit of customer care. Its a while since I was nose deep in Law books but I am sure there are some clever ways in which we could bring pressure to bare on Audi UK.

has nobody contacted Mike Rutherford yet? Motoring section of the Mirror,, Auto Express, Founder of the Motorist association or something like that? He is a right millitant bugger and with him on side and his high profile voice we might stand a chance!

Best tactic if often to shame them publically into doing something to help. Writting to them and copying the letter to:

Motorist association
Auto Express
Autocar
Which Car?
What Car
Motor Idustry Federation (or whatever they call themselves now)
The Mirror
THe Consumers Association
Trading Standards
BMW UK - Marketing
Mercedes UK - Marketing

You get the idea?

Now a well penned letter to Audi copied to that little lot is either going to get a result or provide the basis for some interesting BMW/Mercedes etc marketing campains   

Any thoughts?


----------



## AB063

Yes I think I may just do that to those names suggested - thanks.

The added complexity that i Have is that I used to live in Luxembourg and so bought my car there. A year and a half later i unexpectedly found myself living in the UK again. Just at the point where my troubles began with the car.

According to trading standards and the Sale of Goods act, I would have had a damned good case against Audi UK as the act quite clearly states that goods must be "durable". This allows for common sense to prevail and perhaps more importantly a judge to decide wether or not a quality car electrical system should last longer than 1 1/2 to 3 years without major fault. From what I gather under the "durable" banner it is unlikely that any reasonable person or judge would consider anything less than at least 6 years if not the lifetime of the vehicle.

Audi is a European if not global company, their own speal suggests no matter where you are Audi will be ther for you as a quality car manufacturer. My argument is that as a european in a common market place, I purchased a car and the local representative of the european company (Audi UK), is responsible and in turn Audi Gmb.

However, it would seem that we are not trully in a common market place so buyer beware and don't fall for this single market crap !! I was the perfect example of a modern european, working across frontiers and look whats happened.

Very simple, they have sold me a lemon and they don't care less and I feel very bitter and dis-appointed about about it.

Alex


----------



## L7

I'm on my 2nd ttc and so far i havn't had any prob's with either dashpod(strip naked and lie across huge expanses of wood) just to make sure. As it would be unfair to pick on any one dealer surely an organised visit to audi head office uk where every tt on the forum (where possible) could show up and stage a "park in" with plenty of media coverage surely Audi would have to take some sort of positive action to sort this problem out. Of course this would take a lot of organisation and we would certainly need as many tt's with dashpod failure there as poss'. (nothing wrong with us lucky ones supporting)

Just imagine the news coverage when say 200+ TT's show up and cause gridlock in the immediate area 

Any other ideas :?:


----------



## AB063

THAT IS A FANTASTIC IDEA - WOW IMAGINE THE PUBLICITY !!

Sorry about the caps moderator but that idea needs to be in lights - fantastic.

We could pre-warn the auto press and the newspapers and the media in general. Hand in a petition with chasis numbers and reg numbers etc and costs to date.

The total cost figure could be fed to the media for publication.

Alex


----------



## L7

Unfortunately i don't have the spare time to organise, but i would support on the day.


----------



## kmpowell

Chaps, a quick update...

Audi UK are sticking to there guns 100%, i have tried threatening going to the press etc etc etc, but they just wont budge, they INSIST that there is no problem and will maintain the fact and fight anything put against them. I have spoken with all the big guns, Tom Peterkin etc, but no joy.

Cars in warranty will get it faulty dashpods changed FOC, cars out of warranty will get no help at all unless a gesture of goodwill is offered by the individual dealer.

I still have the full list of people, but i have kind of lost heart with this becasue after all this time i am banging my head against a brick wall.

If somebody would like to take this over, please email me and i shall give you all the details including email address etc. Please only contact me if you are going to take a form of action with the press/magazines, becasue this avenue is the ONLY glimmer of hope that Audi MAY take notice.

Becasue I set this up with FULL privacy of the personal details given to me, only somebody who i think will be worthwhile and has the right attitude/motives will get the spreadsheet and details.

Cheers


----------



## Loz180

Not asking for the details but Unless their is a member who is either still practicing (I gave law up 4 years ago for a more honourable type of sales job) or whose firm might sponser an action I'll be happy to help out but as I am new I don't expect you to fork over details that are private. Offer of help is their though.

Luxumburg chappy, If your car was purchased their then the Contract will be subject to their laws not the country you now reside in. The COntract unless you have evidence to the contrary, will be with the Dealer not with Audi Global. If the dealer is an arm of Audi (rather than an Arm of Reg vardy/JCT600 etc..) then you might be in luck but otherwise other than an international warranty claim I think you might have to go back to source.

ANyone got more recent experience to draw on? :?


----------



## tinman

Just bought mine privatly but appear to have the start of the dash pod problem ( fuel gauge not working correctly ) 225 2001 coupe 29k.

Happy to join in with any campaign though.

Leeds, Yorkshire


----------



## Chip_iTT

kmpowell said:


> I still have the full list of people, but i have kind of lost heart with this becasue after all this time i am banging my head against a brick wall.


Kev, How many people are we talking about... or more specifically how many dashpods are we talking about?


----------



## kmpowell

Chip_iTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the full list of people, but i have kind of lost heart with this becasue after all this time i am banging my head against a brick wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, How many people are we talking about... or more specifically how many dashpods are we talking about?
Click to expand...

Around 100 instances of dashpod failure recorded.


----------



## kmpowell

No takers for the job then ?


----------



## clk320s

I'm all for it ! Shame them into submission, i've seen it work before !
and that's enough for me. [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Guest

Hi all,

As mentioned before, the only problem I seem to be having at the moment is this:-

When I am down to a quarter of a tank of fuel my petrol gauge and fuel indicator is accurate. When I put anything in which would take it slightly above quarter tank, it goes completely off the scale at the 'full' end.

Is this the sign of an imminent CPU failure ? Is it likely to kick off in any other way or would you live with it? (I got the car trade and it's in top nick otherwise)

Cheers


----------



## Domh

clk320s said:


> I'm all for it ! Shame them into submission, i've seen it work before !
> and that's enough for me. [smiley=behead.gif]


What percentage of the members does that equate to?

Did you send an email to all members asking them to contribute if they have these problems? Some members join to post once and never come back, like me!

Maybe you could remove those that haven't posted for a while from the equation to get a higher percentage?

If Audi are saying 4500 were sold last year, how many of those are registered here?

If it's 45 for example and 9 of those has a problem, that would then be a good guesstimation of total problem i.e. 20% of people!

Then the press would really be interested!


----------



## M4L__TT

I registered a problem back on page 11 of this thread some time ago,when my car had covered 16,000 it finally gave up the ghost on the DIS at 20,000.
Although it was 4.6 months old the fact that I had notified Audi CS earlier that I was haviing probelms,they agreed to pay 50% of the cost.

This fault was obviously coming for some time as it started at about 8,000 miles with the fuel guage not working propery.
Then at the 2 year point (about 12,500 miles ) the battery would go flat after a few days and the usual date would return to July 98 the radio would also go into SAFE mode this happened regularly even after they replaced the battery under warranty until I got a trickle battery which I put on if it was not being used for a few days.
Then the next problem was the guages would all dissapear then reappear sometimes after wobbling for a few minutes.This happened about 5 to 6 times over a 12 months period,but the dealer couldn't find the fault when it was in for service.
So I reported it to Audi CS even though it was out of warranty.Finally the indicators on the drivers side packed up for 48 hours returning briefly before a few days later the DIS went completely.
Now I know what those world war 1 pilots felt like driving blind.Its a great car when its working properly but I'm thankful that I have other cars that I can drive when the ttr is not working properly.

There is obvioulsy a fault otherwise Audi CS would not pay out for a car approaching 5 years old.

regards malc 8)


----------



## westty

Including mine, theres about four died/dying in the last week on this forum alone! ,perhaps it's the damp weather? .So how many ******** members are there? and some have had more than one pod fail, whats the fail ratio amongst ******** members?


----------



## stevett

I had my dashpod changed last week. The problem was with the fuel gauge. When it was empty the gauge was just over half, when it was full the needle was off the scale (for about 200 miles), the warning light worked OK though. :? 
Oh and I had my window motor changed for the 2nd time, and it's now worse than ever, there's no was smith knight fay of bolton could have posssibly tested it, NEVER works. :x


----------



## markshark

What is the current state with the dashpod issue? I am a bit concerned after reading this post, as my TT is due to be delivered at the end of this month.

Any evidence that newer models still exhibit this fault?

TBH I'm really surprised that no-one has taken this further with Watchdog or the motoring press :?


----------



## scottk

i'd be up for a trip to MK head office along with anyone else....I havent had a DP failure YET (touching wood touching wood!) but would give support to anyone else who wanted to go and shame Audi!

Does anyone want to do this still??


----------



## westty

markgoodwin said:


> What is the current state with the dashpod issue? I am a bit concerned after reading this post, as my TT is due to be delivered at the end of this month.
> 
> Any evidence that newer models still exhibit this fault?
> 
> TBH I'm really surprised that no-one has taken this further with Watchdog or the motoring press :?


The vast majority have been replaced under warranty so although its a bind getting the pod replaced it's not the same as having to shell out Â£700 :? , I'd still like to know what the Dashpod fail rate is amongst TT forum members. :?:


----------



## doctorbob_1

I see what Chip_iTT and Domh are getting at, there may be plenty of people who are doing well with their pods and we're not hearing about it cos they're trouble free, the people who we're hearing from are mostly the guys n gals who have been stung in some way (mines gone but i haven't coughed up the money, just living with faulty gauges for now - 2yrs old but import warranty). Without sending a mail for reply to each member and getting a resonable percentage of replies, there's no real way of getting a grasp of the problems size and deciding what can be done. Accurate figures are needed to see if its just a minority of grumblers with loud voices or not - im one of them by the way.

Why not run a sign up - like the track days or Pre-New Years Eve rally and see what response some sort of demonstration would get? Might get a handle on peoples feelings and willingness to participate in the fight?


----------



## TTrue

:x Temperature guage sitting @ 110 - intermittent total dasboard shutdown and dodgy fuel guage. Agnews in Belfast say a new Daspod needed @Â£700. Be Warned!! RAC Five Star Warranty is no good.....they say the dashpod is not covered.

Extremely angry! :evil:


----------



## omen666

Temp gauge always at max....

Dashpod replaced under warranty today.

I have sent details to [email protected]


----------



## alfienoakes

Now I am reading these threads with baited breath, as I was just about to post a question regarding my magic "dancing needles" on the dash board.

I have a 2001 225 TT, but just last November, took out an extended years warranty on it.

Will I be covered if I am suffering from this dash pod problem??

Oh, and is my problem the same as everyone else's??

:?


----------



## dibblet

if your warrenty is with audi you should get it done. I asked the question & they said it would be done. I also asked about the coil packs as mine have been checked but can not confirm they are changed to the better/later ones..


----------



## omen666

alfienoakes said:


> Now I am reading these threads with baited breath, as I was just about to post a question regarding my magic "dancing needles" on the dash board.
> 
> I have a 2001 225 TT, but just last November, took out an extended years warranty on it.
> 
> :?


I checked today and they said it would be covered on extended programme. Mine runs out in July, willl be extended.

I know a Audi Roadside mechanic, he's says don't own an Audi without a warranty :?


----------



## ninja_fox

stevett said:


> I had my dashpod changed last week. The problem was with the fuel gauge. When it was empty the gauge was just over half, when it was full the needle was off the scale (for about 200 miles), the warning light worked OK though. :?


Exactly the same problem for me today - got to book it in to get the thing replaced next week. Email sent off today, hope that I'm not too late!!


----------



## ninja_fox

The following recipient(s) could not be reached:

[email protected] on 19/01/2005 14:10
The e-mail system was unable to deliver the message, but did not report a specific reason. Check the address and try again. If it still fails, contact your system administrator.

Hmmmmm, maybe I have missed the boat! :?


----------



## kmpowell

ninja_fox said:


> The following recipient(s) could not be reached:
> 
> [email protected] on 19/01/2005 14:10
> The e-mail system was unable to deliver the message, but did not report a specific reason. Check the address and try again. If it still fails, contact your system administrator.
> 
> Hmmmmm, maybe I have missed the boat! :?


The email address is [email protected] and not [email protected] which you sent it to.

try again mate 

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## raf

just given my tt for repair of dashpod and quoted 630 pounds. : :x

as there is so many people with such a fault, clearly this is a design fault!

i am a lawyer and intend to sue Audi for the cost of this fault. i would be grateful if anyone is prepared to give me details of their experiences for me to use as part of my clim against audi. May be possible to issue a group action.

regards


----------



## doctorbob_1

Hi raf,
Welcome to the Forum and sorry to hear about your dashpod.

Have a look back through this thread to "Fri Sep 24, 2004 11:29 am" by kmpowell and praps pm him to discuss, he's put loads of work in on it and slogged it out with them for ages.


----------



## MikeyB

Shouldn't this be a STICKY thread, or is it dead now?


----------



## Two haTTs

I have had confirmation from Cardiff Audi that my dashpod needs replacing following a total failure of all the dials. cost Â£565 + vat, No warrantee. Questioned about any help with costs but not with this particular type of dash fault? First started about 18 months ago with the dodgy fuel gauge and dancing needles. Just spoke to Audi CS and at first told where to go but pushed issue and mentioned this thread and they are going to look into it. Can't see me getting a result as so many have failed.

I have discussed this further back in the thread and emailed to Kev in my old user name The Poj (which I can't seem to use anymore).


----------



## bape

The fuel gauge won't go below 50%, luckily i was close to a garage. I have phoned my Audi dealer and now just waiting for the car to go in to be looked at - hope this doesn't mean a new dashpod


----------



## ninja_fox

bape said:


> The fuel gauge won't go below 50%, luckily i was close to a garage. I have phoned my Audi dealer and now just waiting for the car to go in to be looked at - hope this doesn't mean a new dashpod


Sounds like it means a new one...  That's exactly what happened to mine


----------



## raf

I am amazed, reading through this forum there are hundreds of people who have moaned at the prospect of having to pay for a new dash pod and they desire for someone to go after Audi to get them to acknowledge and pay for such faults.

I assumed that i would be deluged with responses after posting my message on 21.1.2005 for other sufferers to contact me as i proposed to take on Audi at my expense. Shockingly not a single reply either to my post generally or to any personal messages. Is this just another talking shop or does someone actually want something done. Realistically i can only see any chance of success if it can be shown that this is a widespread problem and not just an isolated incident. So come on is there any body out there!


----------



## bape

I'll let you know when the dashpod dies :roll:


----------



## ww1

Currently experiencing the dash pod dealer scam.
Costing me Â£871.00 though, as the numpty techies at Alexander Audi, Huddersfield couldn't figure it out for an hour and a half and want to charge me Â£87.50 + VAT per hour for the pleasure of it.

Also told me I couldn't have the original back as it had been sent away!!! which was funny as I hadn't told them to undertake the works yet.

Made the usual fuss, contacted Audi CS, who said they would investigate and didn't call back :evil: ;emailed watchdog. Dealer now backtraking to say they never said I couln't have it back (which is what you'd expect isn't it). It's all just a bit depressing.

Funny thing though, I wasn't having any problems priior to not using the car fopr a while and the battery going flat. After recharging the immobiliser wouldn't disengage. It was stated that this could sometimes happen if the car was jump started which is surprising as it states how to do it in the handbook?

Anyhow looks like they have me by the short and curlies if I want the car back.

There has to be a good business case for an aftermarket dashpod?(to any electronics companies out there)


----------



## tinman

2nd dahpod in 2 months for my 2001 TTC 225 - to be honest if I'd have known about this _regular_ issue with these cars I may have looked for something else :x


----------



## scotty26

I Had to have my dash pod replaced yesterday as the temp dial had started to play up.

2003 TTC
Replaced under warranty
15/02/05
Docklands Audi London


----------



## raf

Thanks to all that have contacted me.

As you may have seen in my earlier post i intend to take audi to court. This is unfortunately a long process, but I have sent them a formal legal letter which they only acknowleged last week. I expect that they will drag their feet given the experience of KMPowel. If i do not receive a satisfactory response by the end of this month then i will issue the Claim. 
In the meantime any sufferers who want to join this legal crusade e-mail or post their details to me.

Will keep the forum updated!


----------



## TVR_Man

Is there any indication that the dash pod failures are affecting cars of a certain age? I'm thinking of a situation like the coil pack saga where Audi changed suppliers etc.

For instance our May 2000 TT has done 62k and the dash pod hasn't failed, yet others have failed after only a few thousand miles, some people have even had 2 or 3 pods.

You watch, our pod will fail tomorrow now!


----------



## jasonyuk1

TT Model 225 TT Coupe 
Import or UK Car UK 
Year of Manufacture 2003 
Dealer Name Derby Audi 
Date of fix 31st March 2005
Who paid Warranty/Dealer/Audi UK 
Symptom 1) Fuel gauge would not drop below 1/2 and when full bends the needle way past full. I ran out of petrol 2 miles from home should of trusted the DIS as this was 0 for 60 miles.
2) Lost 10K from Variable service interval in 1K from service. Just after 21K service had over 17K then droped to 5,800. If this was the case I would go to fixed at least this is 12K.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Mate I have just sent you an email showing both of my Audi TT's I have owned havnig dashpod failure faults. :evil:

Let me know what you think... :?


----------



## M4L__TT

Raf saw your posting and the reason that I did not contact you is like may others I expect having taken our individual case to Audi CS we were satsified with the result.

In my case it was last October 04 when my car 225 ttr( supplied new April 00)was 4 and a half years old.Audi after a bit of fuss agreed to pay half the cost.I never let the dealer get involved on my behalf as I felt it was better to talk to them direct.
In the first place they didn't want to pay until I took it up the ladder.

I found the same thing happened recently on my wifes VW Beetle that was a year out of warranty, there was problem with the engine management system lights.Again I handled it direct and they paid half.

I think a firm but fair persistent approach handled yourself tends to get results and you cannot expect them to meet all the cost once it is out of warranty it has to end sometime and paying half is in my opinion a fair result.

regards malc


----------



## Chip_iTT

Ther was a letter in the Sunday Times 'Driving' supplement today from a JK of London regarding his 41k, 2001 TT and 'dancing needles' on startup... they say 'Its not a common problem costing about Â£500 to repair..." (this particular letter isnt on the ST car clinic web site)... maybe a communication to the ST in response to this statement might be useful to highlight the problem...


----------



## johnnyboy

My TT is going into dealer tomorrow DIS shows 30 miles left and petrol warning light comes but gauge is showing between half and a quater of a tank. I take it dashpod is on the way out :? :?


----------



## AndrewS

Raf, i am happy to state my case against audi. i got nothing from audi and had to pay the cost myself. did you send me details?


----------



## Blade_76

After 6 months of ownership, my dashpod was replaced on Friday 18th March under warranty. By Tuesday the following week, the temp dial had stopped working again (original fault) and now my dials are dancing when I start the car! :evil: Needless to say I am off to the dealer AGAIN tomorrow to see what they have to say....


----------



## DonaldC

Hi Folks,

The fuel gauge dial started playing up on me over the last few weeks. It would initially stick at the bottom reading and then after a few minutes it would spring to life. I initially thought it was the cold weather making the dial freeze to the casing. Although I kept on getting a nagging feeling it might be a problem with the dashpod - remembering the stories I had read on this thread years ago (it seems like that long). Anyway, the dancing dials started in the last couple of weeks. I would be driving along and suddenly all the dials would flicker, then reset to zero and then spring back to life with a little dance before settling down. Car out of warranty so I was expecting the worse.

Another problem I was having over the same time period. My dipped drivers side headlight was not working. I took it to Lomond Audi and they said there was nothing wrong with it. When I got the car back, the light was working. Next day, the light was not working again and hasn't worked for the last two weeks.

Whilst reading this thread yesterday, I also came across Waks guide to changing the bulb - Lomond Audi quoted me 40 pounds and told me it was extremely difficult and required several torque wrenches and screwdrivers and I would probably electrocute me (even on non-xenon lamps)!!! Anyway thanks Wak, changed the lightbulb in a couple of mins with a Â£5 replacement from Halfords. 

An added bonus, was that the fuel gauge and the dancing dial problem has seemed to disappear!! When I checked the broken bulb and put a current through it, the light would sometimes flicker on, as the current (or shold that be voltage) jumped the broken filaments. This might have been what was provoking the dancing dials - I usually have my dipped beams on even during the day.

Just a thought - after my experience, could some of the problems that people are having with their dashpods be down to a simple short circuit, misplaced wire, earth problem or a bulb that needs replaced? If this is the case it is either a design or manuf. quality control problem.

Comments welcome.

Wak - thanks for the info on changing a bulb AND changing the water pump. I changed the pump during the summer. Saved me 130 pounds.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## DonaldC

I'll take that back - dancing dials and sticking fuel indicator has returned.

Promised myself if I'm charged over 600pounds for a new dashpod then I will never buy another AUDI ever. (And I'll make sure that includes my wife).

Donald


----------



## ttstu

For the record my TT had a dashpod failure when just over a year old. Replaced under warranty a couple of months ago. Glad I didn't need to pay for it. There was no quibbling, the dealer immediately recognised the problem.

Everyone who has had to pay should get their money back.


----------



## bape

Well after 3 months of trying to convince my dealer that I had a problem with the dashpod, they finally fixed it today - well pleased with the result and the service. Had a really good chat with the service guy and pointed him in this direction to see what type of problems us owners face with our TT's.

Great result and a great service from Jersey Audi dealers!


----------



## NaughTTy

Looks like mine is on its way out - Dodgy fuel gauge reading and the occasional red screen on startup - off to the dealers I go......


----------



## bape

NaughTTy said:


> Looks like mine is on its way out - Dodgy fuel gauge reading and the occasional red screen on startup - off to the dealers I go......


Good luck mate :!:


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield

I ran out of fuel about a moth ago, petrol gauge said quater of a tank left and DIS said 30 miles... then it just stopped !  
Also, my clock put itself forward 15 minutes and now its 1 hr 15 mins fast !
What you reckon - signs of dashpod failure?


----------



## bape

Ade WhiTTfield said:


> I ran out of fuel about a moth ago, petrol gauge said quater of a tank left and DIS said 30 miles... then it just stopped !
> Also, my clock put itself forward 15 minutes and now its 1 hr 15 mins fast !
> What you reckon - signs of dashpod failure?


Maybe senders for your fuel gauge, if both fuel readings were wrong. 
Not sure about the clock tho. might be a dashpod failure and a sensor failure. 
Best take it to the stealers, get it checked out - good luck


----------



## True North

Well it looks like mine is on the way out. Same thing as the rest of the posts, doggy fuel indicator and dancing random needle. For now, just trying to put up with it for now since it is out of warranty. It definitely looks like it is not isolated to your side of the pond.


----------



## KenTT

NaughTTy said:


> Looks like mine is on its way out - Dodgy fuel gauge reading and the occasional red screen on startup - off to the dealers I go......


Sorry to hear this paul. I always look at mine each time and wonder if today is going to be dashpod day.


----------



## Moneypenny

Bought my 99 TT coupe a year ago. The day after purchase the temp gauge went to red. Talked to the previous owner and it turned out that the temp sensor had been replaced and after that people figured out that it was the dashboard, the car is an import from Germany (I live in Iceland) and the owner before that who is responsable had the pod shipped to Germany to be fixed. It was ok for a few weeks until I bought it then it failed again. The pod was again fixed and that lasted a few hours and now IÂ´m fighting to get a new dashpod :evil: 
Fortunately there seems to be some progress there (having been bitching about it for 8 months)
Stefan


----------



## bbp

it would seem that a class action case against audi would be in order as the faults with the dashpod are very well documented as a manufactureing fault . i think its time to get this thing settled for once and for all.Audi should be made aware that this is the line were going to take.


----------



## jerryh

Hi,
I registered on this forum specifically because I was looking for information on this problem with TTs. My wife's March 2002 registered UK supplied 180 Coupe Quattro (Peterborough Audi) car has done 17,000 miles and has dancing needles on start up although it calms down after 10-15 miles and it has not stranded us... yet!

I will be taking your thread to the dealer to tackle them on it.

Jerry


----------



## RayRush1

Hi Jerry,

Mine does exactly the same!

Let me know what the dealer says about it and if you contact Audi customer service how much, if anything, they agree to pay for a new dashpod.

Best of luck with it.

Ray.


----------



## Pottstkd

Hi Just had my dashpod replaced under warranty, when i bought the car (Audi specialist Aberdeen) only one key worked they tryed to recode the transponder but it was the dashpod [smiley=speechless.gif]

1999 225 N6 TKD
37000miles
8)


----------



## Mickeymac

Hi everyone.

My dashpod failed two weeks ago....

Car details:
- 180 TTC
- Jan 2000
- 49000 mls
- RHD UK car

Action taken:
- Audi have taken 2.5 hours to decide there is a dash fault, although it may not reset all the concerns currently logged on the car Â£ 176.
- New dash ordered Â£ 481.28
- Dash fitting, and key recode Â£ 70
- Long discussions with Audi UK, and they have said they will make a token payment to protect customer loyalty - the amount has yet to be confirmed.

Total so far Â£ 727.82

Question:
Is anyone still taking Audi to court ?


----------



## 3.2TTC

ninja_fox said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my dashpod changed last week. The problem was with the fuel gauge. When it was empty the gauge was just over half, when it was full the needle was off the scale (for about 200 miles), the warning light worked OK though. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the same problem for me today - got to book it in to get the thing replaced next week. Email sent off today, hope that I'm not too late!!
Click to expand...

Same for me - in the dealers today being replaced under warranty. Car was registered new on 28-11-2003 and its a 3.2 - so Audi still have an issue regardless of the derivative!


----------



## jerryh

2002 TT180 Quattro Coupe - 17,000 miles, just out of manufacturers warranty. Took it along to Peterborough Audi who supplied and have serviced it. They acknowledged it is "not unheard of but we havn't done one for a while". After a bit of discussion with Audi customer service they agreed to pay for half of the parts cost:

Labour Â£85.00
Parts Â£409.60
less 50% -Â£204.80

Sub-Total Â£289.80
VAT Â£ 50.72

Total Â£340.52

They were quite helpful but I don't really think that 50% of the parts cost is adequate compensation when it is a manufacturing fault. I would have been more upset if I hadn't taken out a policy with warrantydirect.co.uk, they authorised the dealer to complete the repair.

Love the car but it would be too scary to own it without warranty cover!

The TT replaced a Subaru Impreza which we owned from new for about 5 years, it never went wrong. Subaru wrote to us after 3 years when the warranty ran out and offered to extend the warranty to 5 years for about Â£200, talk about confidence in your product. I don't think Audi could afford it :wink:


----------



## silkman

I am about to email my dashpod failure details, just for the numbers' sake.

As I live in Greece, I don't expect anything from this but may I ask since the original poster (kmpowell) has lost interest can someone else take over?

Silkman


----------



## kmpowell

silkman said:


> As I live in Greece, I don't expect anything from this but may I ask since the original poster (kmpowell) has lost interest can someone else take over?


Silkman

Just so you know, I haven't 'lost interest', but after 2 years of working on this I have finally come to a brick wall which i can't get over. It is stalemate, and nothign I can say or do with Audi will make them budge. Their stance has never changed and to be 100% honest I can't see it changing.

I am still collating names and details, and will continue to do so, but if i am 100% honest, I can't see much happening in the near future.

The guy who said he was going to take them to court has dissappeared off the face of the planet, and even after I told audi that Auto were interested in doing an article, they still wouldn't budge.

Like i said, i shall continue to collate names and details, so please keep them coming.


----------



## jampott

I wonder if there is any truth to the 2 rumours that:

1) there is a generic voltage supply problem (that much is obvious)
2) (slightly less obvious) Audi replace with REFURBISHED units

What would happen is, person A gets a fault on their dashpod. Once removed from the vehicle, the circuits have chance to "cool down" a little and the problem magically disappears. Person A gets a different pod fitted. Their original pod goes back to the supplier for quality checking and diagnosis. No fault is found, pod is cleared as a "refurb" and then...

Person B gets a dashpod fault. The "refurbed" pod from person A's car gets installed (it tested OK, don't forget?) but somewhere down the line, the problem may easily reoccur...

So the problem is one of poor design, exacerbated by a rather poor testing and refurbing process which lets all the duff pods back into the system again, thus increasing the perceived failure rate...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, When I had dancing needles & it was repaired under warrant, nothing was physically removed/replaced. Spoken to my "Audi technician" recently & told it is a software prob resolved by loading new software.
Pretty sure it is a voltage/software prob. as my battery was on trickle charge at the time & I opened drivers door "which switches on dashpod" when the dancing needles etc. first occured. Has not reoccured over last 3 years, but I am not going to open door when on charge to prove it. 
2001 225TTC. 
H.


----------



## RayRush1

I've just got back from Chelmsford Audi where they charged me Â£21 to "discover" which dashpod i needed as a replacement. I've been quoted a total of Â£706.88 of which Â£100 is taken off once they take back my dashpod because the "new" one is an exchange item!

Oh, and i can't have my old faulty one back of course!! funny that isn't it!

That says to me that Audi either, a) take them back to recondition them, which obviously means they come back onto the market the next time someone else needs one or b) they don't even take them out to start with but, as is suggested, they are loaded with new software the customer is conned, and off you go thinking you have a nice new dash

Are there any ex Audi technicians on this forum that can confirm either theory?

I'm going to mark mine before it goes in to see if it's the same when it comes out, if it is ALL HELL WILL BREAK LOOSE IN CHELMSFORD :twisted:

I'll let you all know the outcome


----------



## RayRush1

Hi all

I have received an e-mail from Audi stating that they are not willing to pay any part of the cost of my dashpod fix due to the car being out of the warranty period. (Along with all the other crap about how Audi prides itself on design excellence and customer service blah blah blah!!)

I can't see how they can pick and choose who they will pay out their "goodwill" payment to!

I have now sent an e-mail to BBC's Watchdog to try and get this issue highlighted on their new series which starts in the Autumn, you never know!!

I can see this fight taking over my evenings & weekends :twisted:


----------



## jampott

RayRush1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have received an e-mail from Audi stating that they are not willing to pay any part of the cost of my dashpod fix due to the car being out of the warranty period. (Along with all the other crap about how Audi prides itself on design excellence and customer service blah blah blah!!)
> 
> I can't see how they can pick and choose who they will pay out their "goodwill" payment to!
> 
> I have now sent an e-mail to BBC's Watchdog to try and get this issue highlighted on their new series which starts in the Autumn, you never know!!
> 
> I can see this fight taking over my evenings & weekends :twisted:


Audi made a goodwill payment for mine (organised by Ipswich Audi at the time) without me even asking, IIRC...

Mine was an import, therefore was outside of the Audi UK warranty period.


----------



## Gav150ttr

I had mine replaced under warranty

2003(53) - First service

poor really as it was only on about 12K


----------



## tunner

Diagnosed last week. Fuel tank reads over full when there are fumes left in the tank. Gets sorted on Friday (Well I expect Wayside Audi to sort it out, but then again....), car goes for good on Sunday.


----------



## silkman

kmpowell said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I live in Greece, I don't expect anything from this but may I ask since the original poster (kmpowell) has lost interest can someone else take over?
> 
> 
> 
> Silkman
> 
> Just so you know, I haven't 'lost interest', but after 2 years of working on this I have finally come to a brick wall which i can't get over. It is stalemate, and nothign I can say or do with Audi will make them budge. Their stance has never changed and to be 100% honest I can't see it changing.
> 
> I am still collating names and details, and will continue to do so, but if i am 100% honest, I can't see much happening in the near future.
> 
> The guy who said he was going to take them to court has dissappeared off the face of the planet, and even after I told audi that Auto were interested in doing an article, they still wouldn't budge.
> 
> Like i said, i shall continue to collate names and details, so please keep them coming.
Click to expand...

Kevin,

It's nice to know that you are still concerned with the issue, especially now that you don't anymore own a TT. 

I know, for one, I wouldn't be. Perhaps you should write with all incident details to a car mag or watchdog...

Anyways, mail has been sent to [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'


----------



## ragpot

Pissed off......

The advice to get the temp sensor replaced was good, and has fixed the VAGCOM errors... it has however revealed the temp guage on the dashpod is knackered.

so here goes;

Name Craig Thirkell
Area Leeds 
TT Model 225 TT Coupe
Import or UK Car is UK 
Year of Manufacture 2002 
Reg Number V7 REG (DK02 FLF) 
Dealer Name LEEDS 
Date of fix TBC 
Audi CS team 0% contribution / Audi regional 10% / Me the other Â£470+VAT

This needs going asap as may fail MOT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

going to get my 2nd one fitted on 30aug first one went after about 10 weeks fault on the alarm this one has just gone july 05 fault on the temp gauge covered by audi extended warranty
car will be 4 years old on the 1 sep 05 16000 miles


----------



## Rogue

I've sent an email to the hotmail address too with my details.

I'm also going to be phoning Audi customer service.

Do we have an update figure on the number of reported pod failures on this forum?

Rogue


----------



## pocketmoon

Experienced battery problems caused by Dashpod failure. 800 quid down the drain.


----------



## elrao

My dashpod needs to be replaced for the well reported fuel gague error...although for Â£600 I am just relying on the DIS to tell me when I am going to run out!

But it is another failed one!


----------



## RayRush1

Elrao,

That's just how mine started 

I'm afraid you should expect it to get worse!!

I received another e-mail from Audi yesterday saying basically that i should have taken out an extended warranty and that it's NOT a recognised fault 

So don't expect CS to help you out :evil:


----------



## greg2302

Name Greg Riddle
Area West Lothian 
TT Model 225 TT Coupe RHD 
UK
Year of Manufacture 2002
Mileage 58,000
Reg Number SL02 ONT
Lomond Audi Glasgow
Fuel gauge over-reading.
Repaired Sept 2005, still faulty, repaired Oct 2005, still faulty.
Who paid: Arnold Clark aftermarket warranty Â£ ?


----------



## sub

Well you can add me to the list :x

Steve Adams
Ipswich
225 TTC
UK car
2000
AY51EYD
Ipswich Audi
Looks as though I'm paying then!


----------



## GW1970

Add me to the list too. Audi diagnosed Dashpod problem - luckily still in warranty. :?


----------



## sub

Had dash replaced today at Ipswich Audi originally quoted Â£711.00 but screwed them down to Â£657.49 (good will) they called it :roll: Every little helps though


----------



## sub

Well, well thank you very much Ipswich Audi 8) Cheque arrived in the post this morning for Â£180.97 as a contribution towards my dash replacement  I'm a little happier.


----------



## jog

Mine was replaced on 11th Nov. My DIS display went red with black writing (should have been the other way around).
Details
Mark Gregory
Southampton
V6 Coupe 2003
Reg HJ53WNZ / G8MSG
Southampton Audi
34k Miles


----------



## kmpowell

Guys

Thanks for the continual feedback and support. I have nopticed a few postings recently with details in them..... Just to re-itterate, i need you to email me the details, otherwise i have no concrete evidence to record the case on.

Cheers


----------



## Toxic

Derka check Silver 225 - Did not pick up on faulty fuel gauge on the dashpod, ran out of fuel almost running on fumes. Have to judge my fuel status by the on board computer. So def not a sender problem as that reports the correct amount. Pod failure! argh Audi its all i read about help us!

Its stuck on full btw, sometimes moves to what i think is the correct position when the engine is off and the rest of the time stuck past the full far right as the needle can go.


----------



## DonaldC

Hi,

I thought I would add my details to the dashpod failure list.

Lomond Audi have verified the dashpod has failed; the fuel gauge has completely stopped working. Cost to replace: Â£600.

I bought a new battery in May31st 2005 and it constantly discharges every day. The AA has recharged the battery several times as I have done so as well; they said the battery is fine and it is most likely to be an electrical fault. The AA serviceman even mentioned it may be the dashpod as it is a common fault!!

I have paid a deposit of Â£1500 for the new TT when it is launched next year but I will cancel this order AND never buy another AUDI again if AUDI CS does not 'help' out with my dashpod. I will also certainly be filling in the JD and Top Gear Surveys next year.

I have had more 'design', 'manufacturing' and 'quality' problems with my TT than I had with a Pug 205, Rover 214, LR Freelander and MGF. Doesn't say a lot for Audi.

Donald


----------



## Tony W

Recently bought a second hand TTC 180 and on the test drive noticed that the ABS light stayed on. Mentioned this to the sales guy who said they would sort it. Turns out they had to take it to dealer to get dash pod renewed - glad I noticed the problem and it came out of their pocket and not mine.

Secondly - bought an A4 earlier this year within a day of having the car it totally shut down, once again turned out to be dash pod renewed under warrenty thank god.

Does anybody know what warranty comes with a replacement dash pod?

If you want further details to add to the list more that welcome to supply.


----------



## TTrenTT

I apologise in advance if this has been mentioned but there is an international petition for Audi support into cluster problems.

The website is https://pie.dyndns.org/ppi/index.php

You will have to click on the union jack for the english version.

Best of luck to all of those with the problem and those who are about to get it!!


----------



## scottk

2003 TTC dashpod failure caused by temp guage needle misbehaving.

Replaced under warranty


----------



## matt_weeks

dashpod replaced again (was changed 2003 by a previous owner).

Problem with fuel gauge needle showing beyond full, no window drop on drivers side and not showing mileage information when unlocking the car.

Replaced under aftermarket warrenty


----------



## Grauditt

Dashpod has failed on my 2004 TTC 180  
Temp gauge bursts up to 60-70 Deg then increases and rests just short of 110 when the engine is warm.

Will get it sorted under warranty at the next service


----------



## jsnellis

Just had mine replaced for over-reading fuel guage.  Funny how the service engineer new exactly what needed replacing after looking for only about 5 seconds. I didn't realise how commen a problem it was 'till I read these posts. :evil:

If 'KMPowell' is reading...... Just wonderd how many names you have been emailed now? And what % of the Members this is?

Cheers JASE.

P.s I have just reported this to Watchdog via your link.


----------



## Mikejb

Dashpod's fault has just been noticed, aarrgghh! My car was in for a bit of minor work (which ended up costing me about Â£700!!) when the dealers told me that dashpod needs replacing. Decided not to have it done as its only the miles per gallon thats playing up.

Put a complaint into Watchdog last night about it.


----------



## ScotInBe

My Oct 99 180 TT coupe's pod failed; the aerial indicator (for the clock update) just stopped working one day. Replaced under dealer warranty.
Good luck with getting Audi to do something about it.


----------



## chriz1000

Dashpod is just about to go, dancing petrol gauge! This is really taking the piss, if its not one thing its another with this car.


----------



## mw22

Mine got replaced just before christmas.
Started off as just the temp gauge, then clock re-sets, then the dancing needles - then I paid the Â£700 to get it sorted!

2000 TT Coupe


----------



## Rogue

TTrenTT said:


> I apologise in advance if this has been mentioned but there is an international petition for Audi support into cluster problems.
> 
> The website is https://pie.dyndns.org/ppi/index.php
> 
> You will have to click on the union jack for the english version.
> 
> Best of luck to all of those with the problem and those who are about to get it!!


That deserves to be made sticky.

Rogue


----------



## markTT225

Mine has been faulty since May last year. The fuel gauge reads half a tank when the fuel warning light comes on. Had fuel sender replaced but did not cure the problem. The left hand stalk for setting the time/date has also packed up! :x :x :x

Car is Year 2000 quattro coupe. Fault happened at approx 50K miles, 4.5 years old. Have been quoted Â£700 for replacement from Hitchin Audi.

Details have been sent to Kev and Watchdog.


----------



## kwaTTro

Dodgy fuel gauge again - March 2000 model - out of warranty

not gonna fork out to get it repaired - waiting for watchdog report first!


----------



## dave_D

(Cross post also in waks thread)

Hi all,

I'm also having probs 2003 TTR with faulty dashpod.

Dealer knew all about it- said common problem.

Fuel Guage is reading a long way past full and half-full when empty!!
DIS is correct so Fuel sender ok.

Going in to dealer on 17th Jan for replacement under warranty.


----------



## spain

my dashpod is difficult to read at times as all the lines and images are broken and do not read properly.

also my petrol needle doesnt read properly and have run out of petrol whilst still reading having some left in the tank


----------



## Rhod_TT

Recently starting having a dashboard fault with the overreading fuel guage. Fuel sender is ok since the DIS all works & still warns me correctly.
Car is May 2002 225C. Owned since new. Serviced only at Audi dealers. 50kmiles.


----------



## Loz180

Ok, I'll bite.

My fuel gauge has always read over but the fuel light comes on at the right time so I know when its at a 1/4 its really nearly on fumes.

The temp guage reads 92 but the Climate control shows its really bang on 90.

Its never done anything different. :?


----------



## KJM

W reg (2000) TTC

Fuel gauge constantly reading full.

Dealer knows and is planning to relpace under approved used car warrenty (I've only just bought it) in about a months time.


----------



## NUM_TT

X reg 180 Quattro

Dashpod did what shows in the video a few weeks ago (the car was covered in snow). When the dashboard finally settled down the date and time were 0:00 01 jan? 1997 or something like that. I would swear the rev counter was jumping about too.

I can't recall exactly as I was a bit shaken up by the performance that had just gone on in front of me.

I reset the date and time but the fuel gauge is wrong well off the right when full. Also the temp gauge is now slightly over 90 when it always sat below.

Having to use the trip conter to measure when I need fuel now.

Waiting for my pod to fail..... 

Just had it's 40,000 service and then the gearbox failed I have already spent out Â£493 on the service then Â£2061 on the gearbox at Audi in a few months don't fancy my pod going too.


----------



## plunkett

Audi TT 225 (2000REG)

Faulty Dashpod


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Had a call from someone called Rajan from Watchdog today who wanted to Inteview me on my two dashpod probs...sounds interesting. :?


----------



## Harv

Hi

I'm having probs 2001/51 TTR with faulty dashpod.

Fuel Guage is reading a long way past full and half-full when empty!! 
DIS is correct so Fuel sender ok.

Extended Audi Warranty finished 2 weeks before the needle effed up

Thanks and fingers crossed


----------



## Bryn

Dash Pod replaced details below

Name: Bryn Reynolds
Area: Sussex
TT Model: 225 TT coupe
Import or UK Car: UK car
Year of Manufacture: 2002
Reg Number: T888 RYN
Dealer Name: Crawley Audi
Date of fix: December 2005
Who paid: Self/Audi UK


----------



## MG

TT owner since 2000. I did not know such a forum existed! I cannot believe i am not the only one that has had a fault with the dashboard and continue to do so. My failed after 3 years. Has anyone got a positive response from Audi about what is causing this failure. Is it a manufacturering fault and if so, surely Audi should fix for free as I would expect a dashboard to last at least 10 years if not the lifetime of the car. Any quick fix solutions?

Thanks


----------



## Bryn

MG said:


> Has anyone got a positive response from Audi about what is causing this failure. Is it a manufacturering fault and if so, surely Audi should fix for free as I would expect a dashboard to last at least 10 years if not the lifetime of the car. Any quick fix solutions?
> 
> Thanks


Turn on your telly tonight - Watchdog BBC1 7.00pm All will be revealed! (hopefully)


----------



## Seanonymous

For those still following this thread (or those, like me, who just started having this problem) here's the link from the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/consumer/tv_and_ra ... 0124.shtml

And for those in the US, here's a class action suit you may want to be a part of:

http://www.classcounsel.com/news/audi.html


----------

